# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2019 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Ineos/Sky on jälleen suosikki, mutta jos kumpikaan kippareista ei ole aivan huippukunnossa, takana on vino pino haastajia. Viime vuoden viestissä luki, että ajajista tuli kalliit, ja niin niistä taisi tulla nytkin.

Yleis- ja pistekisan voittajat vievät yleensä tukun muitakin pisteitä, joten tasapainotetaan sitä ja kalliita hintoja hieman suuremmilla top 10 loppusijoituspisteillä. Mutta muistutetaan, että näitä saa vain suhteessa aikaan, jonka ajaja on ollut joukkueessa viimeisimmän vaihdon jälkeen. Hyvällä kokonaissijoituksella olevaa ajajaa ei siis useinkaan kannata vaihtaa etappipisteiden toivossa.

Eli lyhyesti, ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa*  (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa ja ajajien lukumäärän 10:ssä). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Kilpailun kärkeen siirtyminen: 40-30-30-20 pistettä sille, joka pukee keltaisen-vihreän-pallon-valkoisen etapin jälkeen. Ensimmäiseltä etapilta korkeintaan yhden paidan pisteet. Alempiarvoisen paidan pisteet tulevat etapin 2 jälkeen, jos paita on vielä yllä.
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Yritteliäin ajaja: 10 pistettä
Välikiri: 20-15-10-6-4-2 (se pistekiri, ei bonussekuntikiri)

Joukkueaika-ajo
Tulokset: 40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 jokaiselle joukkueessa
Paidanvaihdot normaalisti
Ei muita pisteiä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-21-19-17-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-1
Pistekisa: 12-9-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-1
Mäkikisa: 10-7-5-4-3-3-2-2-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (21+5)*13=338 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

4000	-	BERNAL Egan
4000	-	SAGAN Peter
-----------------------------
3500	-	THOMAS Geraint
-----------------------------
3000	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
3000	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
3000	-	VIVIANI Elia
-----------------------------
2500	-	EWAN Caleb
2500	-	YATES Adam
-----------------------------
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	BARDET Romain
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	-	MATTHEWS Michael
2000	-	PINOT Thibaut
2000	-	PORTE Richie
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
-----------------------------
1500	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
1500	-	LANDA Mikel
1500	-	MARTIN Dan
1500	-	MAS Enric
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
1500	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
1500	-	TRENTIN Matteo
1500	-	URÁN Rigoberto
1500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
-----------------------------
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000	-	DENNIS Rohan
1000	-	GAUDU David 
1000	-	GREIPEL André
1000	-	LAPORTE Christophe
1000	-	POELS Wout
1000	-	VAN AERT Wout
1000	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000	-	WOODS Michael
1000	-	YATES Simon
-----------------------------
500	-	ARU Fabio
500	-	ASGREEN Kasper
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	-	BENNETT George
500	-	BENOOT Tiesj
500	-	BETTIOL Alberto
500	-	BEVIN Patrick
500	-	BOL Cees
500	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolò
500	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
500	-	CICCONE Giulio
500	-	CORT Magnus
500	-	COSTA Rui
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
500	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
500	-	FRANK Mathias
500	-	GALLOPIN Tony
500	-	GARCÍA CORTINA Iván
500	-	HAIG Jack
500	-	HENAO Sergio
500	-	HERRADA Jesús
500	-	IMPEY Daryl
500	-	KANGERT Tanel
500	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
500	-	KONRAD Patrick
500	-	KRAGH ANDERSEN Søren
500	-	KREUZIGER Roman
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał
500	-	KÜNG Stefan
500	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
500	-	MARTIN Guillaume
500	-	MARTIN Tony
500	-	MOHORIČ Matej
500	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
500	-	PASQUALON Andrea
500	-	PHILIPSEN Jasper
500	-	POLITT Nils
500	-	SÁNCHEZ Luis León
500	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
500	-	SOLER Marc
500	-	STUYVEN Jasper
500	-	TEUNISSEN Mike
500	-	TEUNS Dylan
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
500	-	WELLENS Tim
500	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
-----------------------------
0 - Muut

----------


## PK30

3000	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
1000	-	DENNIS Rohan
1000	-	VAN AERT Wout
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - GESBERT Elie
0 - SICARD Roman

0/0
10000/10000

----------


## Kossu

2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	BARDET Romain
2000	-	PINOT Thibaut
1500	-	MAS Enric
1000	-	LAPORTE Christophe
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	-	BENOOT Tiesj
500	-	MARTIN Guillaume
0	-	TERPSTRA Niki
0	-	SICARD Romain

0/0 ja 10.000/10.000

----------


## TetedeCourse

2500 - EWAN Caleb

2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian

2000 - MATTHEWS Michael

1500 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1000 - LAPORTE Christophe

500 - MOHORIČ Matej

500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg

0 - LAMPAERT Yves

0 - SKUJINS Toms

0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan



0/0 10K/10K

----------


## Jabadabado

Hienoa että tää peli on jälleen täällä ja hinnat ainakin tekee sen että joukkueen koostumusta sai vähän pohtia.

*Yellow Dreamers* valmiina haasteeseen ja parantamaan Giron sukelluksesta
2500 - YATES, Adam
2500 - EWAN, Caleb
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - VAN AERT, Wout
500 - WELLENS, Tim
500 - BARGUIL, Warren
500 - KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
500	-	BENNETT, George
0	-	TERPSTRA, Niki
0 - DE PLUS, Laurens

Yhteensä: 10 000/10 000
 Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## Velluz

Team: "Hukassa ollaan":

4000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - PORTE Richie
1000-BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500-BOL Cees
500-GARCÍA CORTINA Iván
500-HERRADA Jesús
500-HENAO Sergio
500-BENOOT Tiesj
500-POLITT Nils
0 - TURGIS Anthony

0/8, 10 000/10 000

----------


## JTu

Kiitos taas Googol pelin järjestämisestä!

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2500 - EWAN Caleb
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
500 - KONRAD Patrick
0 - MOSCON Gianni
0 - SIMON Julien
0 - TERPSTRA Niki
0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan

----------


## MichRich

3000 - Groenewegen Dylan
2000 - Alaphilippe Julian
2000 - Quintana Nairo
2000 - Porte Richie
500 - Wellens Tim
500 - Calmejane Lilian
0 - Terpstra Niki
0 - Ardnt Nikias

0/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## maupa

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 VAN AERT Wout
 500 KELDERMAN Wilco
 500 ASGREEN Kasper
 500 CICCONE Giulio
 500 BARGUIL Warren
   0 FRAILE Omar
   0 FELLINE Fabio

----------


## Vigil Ignis

3000	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500	-	HENAO Sergio
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - NAESEN Oliver
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - IZAGUIRRE Gorka
0 - DE PLUS Laurens

----------


## Indurain

2500 EWAN Caleb
2000 BARDET ROMAIN 
1500 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 RIGOBERTO Uran
1000 BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500   LUTSENKO Alexey
500   ARU Fabio
500   SCHACHMANN Maximilian
0      DURBRIDGEN Luke
0 TERPSTRA Niki

10 000  Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## klingsor

2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000    -    KRISTOFF Alexander1000    -    DENNIS Rohan
1000    -    VAN AERT Wout
500    -    CALMEJANE Lilian
500    -    SCHACHMANN Maximilian
500    -    VAN AVERMAET Greg
500    -    KÜNG Stefan0- GESBERT,Elie     

0/0
10000/10000

----------


## Helmez

4000    - BERNAL Egan
1500    - MAS Enric
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
500 - MOHORIČ Matej
500 - HAIG Jack
500    - BENOOT Tiesj
0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan

----------


## Googol

GROENEWEGEN Dylan	3000
KRISTOFF Alexander	2000
ALAPHILIPPE Julian	2000
VAN AERT Wout	1000
LAPORTE Christophe	1000
ARU Fabio	500
BOL Cees	500
KÄMNA Lennard	0
ROCHE Nicolas	0
DE PLUS Laurens	0

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julien
1500 - COLBRELLI Sonny
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
1000 - LAPORTE Christophe
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - SCHACHMANN Maximilian
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - VALGREN Michael

0/8
10000/10000

----------


## Googol

MichRichin joukkueessa on vielä tilaa parille apukuskille. Indurainin palkkakatto menee rikki kun tulee Haigin palkanmaksun aika.

----------


## Indurain

> MichRichin joukkueessa on vielä tilaa parille apukuskille. Indurainin palkkakatto menee rikki kun tulee Haigin palkanmaksun aika.



Vanhalla on huono näkö  :Vink:   korjataan ! Miguel Indurain täyttää 55v 16.heinäkuuta .

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

3000 Groenewegen Dylan 
2500 Ewan Caleb
2000 Bardet Romain
1500 Valverde Alejandro
 500 Barguil Warren
 500 Konrad Patrick
    0 Bilbao Pello
    0 Sanchez Luis Leon
    0 Kämna Lennart
    0 Terpstra Niki

0 / 10000

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränck

2500	-	YATES Adam
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	PORTE Richie
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
1000	-	GREIPEL André
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał
0 - TERPSTRA Niki
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Pesonito

> 3000 Groenewegen Dylan 
> 2500 Ewan Caleb
> 2000 Bardet Romain
> 1500 Valverde Alejandro
>  500 Barguil Warren
>  500 Konrad Patrick
>     0 Bilbao Pello
>     0 Sanchez Luis Leon
>     0 Kämna Lennart
> ...



Ei sillä, että kyttäisin muiden tekemisiä, mutta Luis Leon taisi olla 500.

----------


## Paolo

3000 VIVIANI Elia
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
1000 VAN AERT Wout
500   CICCONE Giulio
500   BARGUIL Warren
500   BENOOT Tiesj
500   BENNETT George
    0   DE PLUS Laurens
    0   LAMPAERT Yves

Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Ei sillä, että kyttäisin muiden tekemisiä, mutta Luis Leon taisi olla 500.



Kiitos ! 
Ihmettelinkin hiukan, pitää aamulla vaihtaa.

----------


## Hokku

Kiitos Googol vaivannäöstä!

3500	THOMAS Geraint
2500	YATES Adam
2000	MATTHEWS Michael
1000	BUCHMANN Emanuel
500	KONRAD Patrick
500	STUYVEN Jasper
0	PELLO Bilbao
0	DE PLUS Laurens

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

Kiitos taas pelin järjestämisestä!!


Mansemankelin joukkue
2500 - 	EWAN, Caleb
2000 - 	MATTHEWS Michael
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000	-	DENNIS Rohan
1000	-	GREIPEL André
500	 - 	WELLENS, Tim
500	 - 	BARGUIL, Warren
500	 - 	KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
0	-	TERPSTRA, Niki
0 - 		FRAILE Omar
=10 000
0/8 vaihdot

----------


## Cybbe

3000	-	VIVIANI Elia - 
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2000	-	MATTHEWS Michael
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 
1000	-	GREIPEL André
500          -      SCHACHMANN Maximilian
500	        -      MARTIN Tony
0              -      IZAGUIRRE Gorka
0              -      CARUSO Damiano
0	        -      TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Korjattu joukkue:

3000 Groenewegen Dylan 
2500 Ewan Caleb
2000 Bardet Romain
1500 Valverde Alejandro
500 Barguil Warren
500 Konrad Patrick
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Lampaert Yves
0 Kämna Lennart
0 Terpstra Niki

Vaihdot 0 / 0 
Hinta 10000/10000

----------


## hphuhtin

Team Ces noms semblent amusants eli viime hetkillä mukaan lähinnä satunnaisotannalla  :Hymy: 

2500-YATES Adam 
2000-PINOT Thibaut 
1500-MAS Enric
1000-YATES Simon
500-COSTA Rui
500-HERRADA Jesús
500-KWIATKOWSKI Michał
500-KÜNG Stefan
500-MOHORIČ Matej
500-SÁNCHEZ Luis León

10000/10000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500	-	EWAN Caleb		
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander	
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo	
1500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro	
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 	
500	-	CICCONE Giulio		
​500	-	DE GENDT Thomas		
500	-	KÜNG Stefan		
0 	- 	LAMPAERT Yves		
0  	- 	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS Jonathan

----------


## billypilgrim

S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - CICCONE Giulio
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - TERPSTRA Niki

0/8, 10000/10000

Kiitokset Googolille organisoinnista!

----------


## JandoA

4000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - ARU Fabio
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - KELDERMAN Wilco
500 - CORT Magnus
0 - SICARD Roman
0 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## töpseli

4000 Sagan
1000 Buchmann
2000 Alaphilippe
1000 Van Aert Wout
500 Kwiatkowski
500 Welles 
500 Bennet George
500 Mohoric Matej
0 Nassen Oliver
0 Valgren Michael

Vaihdot 0/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## Frosty

Groenewegen 3000
Pinot 2000 
Valverde 1500
Greipel 1000
Barguil 500
Schachmann 500
van Avermaet 500
Aru 500
De Plus 0 
Izaguirre G. 0

----------


## Tuomo O

Tuomo O lÃ¤htee tÃ¤llÃ¤ joukkuueella kisaan:

4000	-	SAGAN Peter
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	-	BARDET Romain
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał
500	-	MARTIN Tony
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
500	-	BENNETT George
0 - IZGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka
0 - MARTIN Guillaume
0	PELLO Bilbao

----------


## OK93

Tuskin ihan Giron kaltaista tulosta on luvassa, mutta näillä mennään. 

Team OK:

4000 SAGAN Peter
3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
500 KÜNG Stefan
500 PASQUALON Andrea
0 BILBAO Pello
0 BYSTRØM Sven Erik
0 KÄMNA Lennard
0 LAENGEN Vegard Stake
0 NAESEN Oliver

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
3000 GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 LAPORTE Christophe
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 KWIATKOWSKI Michal
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MOSCON Gianni
0 TERPSTRA Niki 
0 BILBAO Pello

----------


## Googol

Tosiaan, ajajia 10, vaihtoja 8. Kahdeksallakin saa tietysti lähteä, mutta jos myöhemmin täydentää, se lasketaan vaihdoksi (virheiden korjaamiseen on jonkinlainen toleranssi, kunhan siitä ei ole hyötyä).

Guillaume Martin on 500 ja Giacomo Nizzolo 1500 (billypilgrim ja Tuomo O)

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Team Maitohappo-Banksters

3000	Fuglsang Jakob
3000	Groenewegen Dylan
2000	Alaphilippe Julian
500	Benoot Tiesj
500	Konrad Patrick
500	Barguil Warren
500	De Marchi Alessandro
0	Pöstlberger Lukas
0	Haga Chad
0	Moscon Gianni

----------


## billypilgrim

> Guillaume Martin on 500 ja Giacomo Nizzolo 1500 (billypilgrim ja Tuomo O)



Hups. Korjattu:

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - CICCONE Giulio
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	TEUNISSEN Mike
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	EWAN Caleb
4.	35	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
5.	30	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
6.	25	-	MATTHEWS Michael
7.	20	-	TRENTIN Matteo
8.	16	-	NAESEN Oliver
9.	13	-	VIVIANI Elia
10.	10	-	STUYVEN Jasper
11.	7	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
12.	5	-	BETTIOL Alberto
13.	3	-	PASQUALON Andrea
14.	2	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
15.	1	-	JANSEN Amund Grøndahl

keltainen paita:	40	-	TEUNISSEN Mike
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
valkoinen paita:	20	-	EWAN Caleb
välikiri:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	15	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
välikiri:	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	6	-	MATTHEWS Michael
välikiri:	4	-	TRENTIN Matteo
välikiri:	2	-	PÖSTLBERGER Lukas
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Jumbo-Visma

Tulokset 

1.	152	Tuomo O
2.	148	TetedeCourse
3.	140	Team OK
4.	116	töpseli
5.	101	Mansemankelin joukkue
6.	90	Hukassa ollaan
7.	90	JandoA
8.	85	Yellow Dreamers
9.	80	JTu
10.	80	Vigil Ignis
11.	75	Salaliittoteoria
12.	72	JupiteriUkko
13.	70	Indurain
14.	59	klingsor
15.	59	Paolo
16.	57	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
17.	57	Frosty
18.	51	Cybbe
19.	46	Hokku
20.	17	Googol
21.	10	PK30
22.	7	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
23.	5	MichRich
24.	5	maupa
25.	5	Helmez
26.	5	Team CKSG
27.	0	Kossu
28.	0	Andy & Fränck
29.	0	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## MichRich

Pari miestä lisätty...

3000 - Groenewegen Dylan
2000 - Alaphilippe Julian
2000 - Quintana Nairo
2000 - Porte Richie
500 - Wellens Tim
500 - Calmejane Lilian
0 - Terpstra Niki
0 - Ardnt Nikias
0 - Amador Andre
0 - Gesbert Elie

2/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	40	-	Team Jumbo-Visma
2.	28	-	Team INEOS
3.	20	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step
4.	14	-	Team Sunweb
5.	12	-	Team Katusha Alpecin
6.	10	-	EF Education First
7.	8	-	CCC Team
8.	6	-	Groupama - FDJ
9.	5	-	Bahrain Merida
10.	4	-	Astana Pro Team
11.	3	-	Mitchelton-Scott
12.	2	-	BORA - hansgrohe
13.	1	-	Cofidis, Solutions Crédits

pallopaita:	30	-	VAN AERT Wout

Tulokset 

1.	194	Paolo
2.	183	Googol
3.	171	Yellow Dreamers
4.	166	Tuomo O
5.	161	JTu
6.	157	Vigil Ignis
7.	137	töpseli
8.	134	Helmez
9.	129	Team CKSG
10.	121	klingsor
11.	119	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
12.	118	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
13.	113	PK30
14.	108	maupa
15.	100	Frosty
16.	96	TetedeCourse
17.	93	Hokku
18.	85	Cybbe
19.	80	Salaliittoteoria
20.	76	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
21.	74	MichRich
22.	71	Mansemankelin joukkue
23.	65	Andy & Fränck
24.	59	JupiteriUkko
25.	47	Kossu
26.	44	Team OK
27.	34	Hukassa ollaan
28.	28	JandoA
29.	19	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	318	Tuomo O
2.	256	Yellow Dreamers
3.	253	töpseli
4.	253	Paolo
5.	244	TetedeCourse
6.	241	JTu
7.	237	Vigil Ignis
8.	200	Googol
9.	184	Team OK
10.	180	klingsor
11.	176	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
12.	172	Mansemankelin joukkue
13.	157	Frosty
14.	155	Salaliittoteoria
15.	139	Hokku
16.	139	Helmez
17.	136	Cybbe
18.	134	Team CKSG
19.	131	JupiteriUkko
20.	125	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
21.	124	Hukassa ollaan
22.	123	PK30
23.	118	JandoA
24.	113	maupa
25.	89	Indurain
26.	79	MichRich
27.	76	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
28.	65	Andy & Fränck
29.	47	Kossu

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2.	70	-	MATTHEWS Michael
3.	50	-	STUYVEN Jasper
4.	35	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
5.	30	-	SAGAN Peter
6.	25	-	TRENTIN Matteo
7.	20	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
8.	16	-	MEURISSE Xandro
9.	13	-	VAN AERT Wout
10.	10	-	PINOT Thibaut
11.	7	-	BENOOT Tiesj
12.	5	-	BERNAL Egan
13.	3	-	THOMAS Geraint
14.	2	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
15.	1	-	MARTIN Guillaume

keltainen paita:	40	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
vihreä paita:	30	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	30	-	WELLENS Tim
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	OURSELIN Paul
välikiri:	15	-	OFFREDO Yoann
välikiri:	10	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
välikiri:	6	-	DELAPLACE Anthony
välikiri:	4	-	WELLENS Tim
välikiri:	2	-	VIVIANI Elia
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	WELLENS Tim
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	267	töpseli
2.	254	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	245	TetedeCourse
4.	232	Paolo
5.	199	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
6.	197	Yellow Dreamers
7.	193	klingsor
8.	184	MichRich
9.	175	Vigil Ignis
10.	165	maupa
11.	163	JTu
12.	159	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
13.	158	Kossu
14.	153	Googol
15.	153	PK30
16.	142	Team CKSG
17.	140	Andy & Fränck
18.	137	Team OK
19.	133	Hokku
20.	101	Tuomo O
21.	80	JandoA
22.	77	Cybbe
23.	72	Hukassa ollaan
24.	50	Frosty
25.	26	Helmez
26.	10	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
27.	5	Salaliittoteoria
28.	5	Indurain
29.	0	JupiteriUkko

Tilanne 

1.	540	töpseli
2.	505	Paolo
3.	489	TetedeCourse
4.	473	Yellow Dreamers
5.	426	Mansemankelin joukkue
6.	424	JTu
7.	419	Tuomo O
8.	412	Vigil Ignis
9.	395	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
10.	393	klingsor
11.	373	Googol
12.	321	Team OK
13.	298	maupa
14.	296	PK30
15.	284	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
16.	276	Team CKSG
17.	272	Hokku
18.	263	MichRich
19.	213	Cybbe
20.	207	Frosty
21.	205	Andy & Fränck
22.	205	Kossu
23.	198	JandoA
24.	196	Hukassa ollaan
25.	185	Helmez
26.	160	Salaliittoteoria
27.	131	JupiteriUkko
28.	94	Indurain
29.	86	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Van Aert meni äsken väärään paitaan, mutta pisteet jäivät kokonaan pois. 20 pistettä lisätty.

Tuomo O:lla taitaa olla vielä Martin alihintaisena.

----------


## Cybbe

3000 -	VIVIANI Elia          -> 3000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
2000 -	KRISTOFF Alexander    -> 2000 -	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 -	MATTHEWS Michael      -> 1500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 -	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald  -> 1500 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 -	GREIPEL André         -> 500  - HENAO Sergio 
500  -  SCHACHMANN Maximilian -> 500  - SÁNCHEZ Luis León
500  -  MARTIN Tony           -> 500  - KWIATKOWSKI Michał
0    -  IZAGUIRRE Gorka       -> 500  - WELLENS Tim

----------


## Tuomo O

Korjataan virhe joukkueen kasaamisessa;
Guillame Martin -> Dylan VAN BAARLE

Jos tästä menee vaihto niin 1/8 käytetty.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	50	-	EWAN Caleb
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
6.	25	-	TEUNISSEN Mike
7.	20	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
8.	16	-	STUYVEN Jasper
9.	13	-	MATTHEWS Michael
10.	10	-	LAPORTE Christophe
11.	7	-	TRENTIN Matteo
12.	5	-	GREIPEL André
13.	3	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolò
14.	2	-	MOHORIČ Matej
15.	1	-	GARCÍA CORTINA Iván

Tulokset 

1.	199	Cybbe
2.	134	Paolo
3.	125	Googol
4.	120	JupiteriUkko
5.	115	Vigil Ignis
6.	90	JTu
7.	85	Salaliittoteoria
8.	80	klingsor
9.	75	TetedeCourse
10.	68	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	65	Yellow Dreamers
12.	54	pulmark
13.	52	Tuomo O
14.	50	Team OK
15.	50	Indurain
16.	49	töpseli
17.	45	Team CKSG
18.	45	Frosty
19.	40	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
20.	40	PK30
21.	38	Hukassa ollaan
22.	37	JandoA
23.	35	MichRich
24.	35	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
25.	34	Hokku
26.	10	Kossu
27.	7	Helmez
28.	5	maupa
29.	5	Andy & Fränck
30.	2	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Tilanne 

1.	639	Paolo
2.	589	töpseli
3.	564	TetedeCourse
4.	538	Yellow Dreamers
5.	527	Vigil Ignis
6.	525	pulmark
7.	514	JTu
8.	498	Googol
9.	494	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	473	klingsor
11.	470	Tuomo O
12.	435	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
13.	412	Cybbe
14.	371	Team OK
15.	336	PK30
16.	321	Team CKSG
17.	319	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
18.	306	Hokku
19.	303	maupa
20.	298	MichRich
21.	252	Frosty
22.	251	JupiteriUkko
23.	245	Salaliittoteoria
24.	235	JandoA
25.	234	Hukassa ollaan
26.	215	Kossu
27.	210	Andy & Fränck
28.	192	Helmez
29.	144	Indurain
30.	88	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

> Korjataan virhe joukkueen kasaamisessa;
> Guillame Martin -> Dylan VAN BAARLE
> 
> Jos tästä menee vaihto niin 1/8 käytetty.



Eiköhän tuo mene vielä korjausten joukkoon. Eli 0/8.

Pulmark lisätty. Jäi huomaamatta.

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500	-	EWAN Caleb		-> 3000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (5)
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander	-> 2000 - MATTHEWS Michael (5)
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo		
1500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro	
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 	-> 500 - BARGUIL Warren (5)
500	-	CICCONE Giulio		
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas	
500	-	KÜNG Stefan		-> 500 - KELDERMAN Wilco (5)
0 	- 	LAMPAERT Yves		
0  	- 	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS 	
4/8

----------


## Vigil Ignis

1. Vaihto: 3000	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 2000	-	PINOT Thibaut 

2000	-	PINOT Thibaut
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500	-	HENAO Sergio
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - NAESEN Oliver
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - IZAGUIRRE Gorka
0 - DE PLUS Laurens

----------


## Jabadabado

On ensimmäisen vaihdon aika
Ulos: 2500 - EWAN, Caleb
Sisään: 2000	-	PINOT, Thibaut

*Yellow Dreamers*
2500 - YATES, Adam
2000	-	PINOT, Thibaut
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - VAN AERT, Wout
500 - WELLENS, Tim
500 - BARGUIL, Warren
500 - KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
500	-	BENNETT, George
0	-	TERPSTRA, Niki
0 - DE PLUS, Laurens

Yhteensä: 9 500/10 000
 Vaihdot: 1/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

2500 - EWAN Caleb

2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian

2000 - MATTHEWS Michael

1500 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1000 - LAPORTE Christophe

500 - MOHORIČ Matej --> (7) 500 - CICCONE Giulio

500    -    VAN AVERMAET Greg

0 - LAMPAERT Yves

0 - SKUJINS Toms

0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan --> (7) 0 - MEURISSE Xandro



2/8 10K/10K

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julien
1500 - COLBRELLI Sonny
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
1000 - LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 STUYVEN Jasper(7)  
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - SCHACHMANN Maximilian -> TEUNS Dylan(7)
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - VALGREN Michael -> MEURISSE Xandro(7)

3/8
9500/10000

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
3000 GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 LAPORTE Christophe
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 KWIATKOWSKI Michal —> 500 CICCONE Giulio
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MOSCON Gianni —> 0 MEURISSE Xandro
0 TERPSTRA Niki 
0 BILBAO Pello

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## OK93

Ulos: Küng, Pasqualon
Sisään: Stuyven, van Avermaet

4000 SAGAN Peter
3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 BILBAO Pello
0 BYSTRØM Sven Erik
0 KÄMNA Lennard
0 LAENGEN Vegard Stake
0 NAESEN Oliver

2/8, 10K

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränck 
Vaihto 1. GREIPEL André --> VAN AERT Wout
Vaihto 2. KWIATKOWSKI Michał --> BENNETT George


2500	-	YATES Adam
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	PORTE Richie
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
1000	- VAN AERT Wout
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	- BENNETT George
0 - TERPSTRA Niki
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Tuomo O

Vaihtoja:
Sagan -> THOMAS Geraint
Bardet - PINOT Thibaut
Baarle -> MARTIN Guillame

3/8 käytetty ja Martin mahtuu mukaan kun halvennetaan Sagan Thomasiin (joka voittaa Tourin).

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500	-	EWAN Caleb		-> 3000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (5)
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander	-> 2000 - MATTHEWS Michael (5)
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo		
1500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro	
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 	-> 500 - BARGUIL Warren (5)
500	-	CICCONE Giulio		
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas	
500	-	KÜNG Stefan		-> 500 - KELDERMAN Wilco (5)
0 	- 	LAMPAERT Yves		->0 - MEURISSE Xandro (8)
0  	- 	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS 	
5/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Otetaanpa mukaan lisää alennusmyynnissä olevia vanhoja pieruja:

Pois: Groenewegen, Ewan, Barguil, Konrad

Sisään: Quintana, Porte, Pinot, Ciccone

2000 Richie Porte
2000 Nairo Quintana
2000 Thibaut Pinot
2000 Bardet Romain
1500 Valverde Alejandro
500 Guilio Ciccone
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Lampaert Yves
0 Kämna Lennart
0 Terpstra Niki

Vaihdot 4 / 8
Hinta 10000/10000

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
3000 GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 LAPORTE Christophe —> 500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 KWIATKOWSKI Michal —> 500 CICCONE Giulio
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MOSCON Gianni —> 0 MEURISSE Xandro
0 TERPSTRA Niki 
0 BILBAO Pello

Vaihdot 3/8
Saldo 9500

----------


## Kossu

2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    BARDET Romain
2000    -    PINOT Thibaut
1500    -    MAS Enric
1000    -    LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - DE GENDT Thomas (7. etapin jälkeen)
500    -    BARGUIL Warren
500    -    BENOOT Tiesj
500    -    MARTIN Guillaume
0    -    TERPSTRA Niki
0    -    SICARD Romain

1/8 ja 9.500/10.000

----------


## Paolo

3000 VIVIANI Elia ------> 3500 THOMAS Geraint
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
1000 VAN AERT Wout
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 BENOOT Tiesj ------> 0 MEURISSE Xandro
500 BENNETT George
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 LAMPAERT Yves

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## PK30

1000	-	DENNIS Rohan -> 500	-	BENNETT George
0 - FRAILE Omar -> 500	-	CICCONE Giulio

3000	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
1000	-	VAN AERT Wout
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	-	BENNETT George
500	-	CICCONE Giulio
500	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
0 - GESBERT Elie
0 - SICARD Roman

2/8
10000/10000

----------


## Googol

KRISTOFF Alexander	2000
LAPORTE Christophe	1000
ARU Fabio	500

->

PINOT Thibaut	2000
LANDA Mikel	1500
MEURISSE Xandro	0

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	70	-	VAN AERT Wout
3.	50	-	TRENTIN Matteo
4.	35	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
5.	30	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
6.	25	-	SIMON Julien
7.	20	-	MATTHEWS Michael
8.	16	-	POLITT Nils
9.	13	-	STUYVEN Jasper
10.	10	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
11.	7	-	MEURISSE Xandro
12.	5	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
13.	3	-	BETTIOL Alberto
14.	2	-	MARTIN Guillaume
15.	1	-	LUTSENKO Alexey

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	CLARKE Simon
välikiri:	15	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
välikiri:	10	-	SKUJIŅŠ Toms
välikiri:	6	-	WELLENS Tim
välikiri:	4	-	VIVIANI Elia
välikiri:	2	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SKUJIŅŠ Toms
paras joukkue:	5	-	Trek - Segafredo

Tulokset 

1.	188	töpseli
2.	145	pulmark
3.	132	Tuomo O
4.	128	Hukassa ollaan
5.	122	Team OK
6.	117	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
7.	110	klingsor
8.	109	Paolo
9.	107	JandoA
10.	105	JTu
11.	90	maupa
12.	86	Yellow Dreamers
13.	85	TetedeCourse
14.	81	PK30
15.	80	Googol
16.	72	Helmez
17.	40	Vigil Ignis
18.	38	Hokku
19.	36	Mansemankelin joukkue
20.	30	Frosty
21.	25	JupiteriUkko
22.	21	MichRich
23.	16	Cybbe
24.	15	Andy & Fränck
25.	12	Kossu
26.	10	Team CKSG
27.	10	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
28.	6	Indurain
29.	0	Salaliittoteoria
30.	0	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Tilanne 

1.	777	töpseli
2.	748	Paolo
3.	670	pulmark
4.	649	TetedeCourse
5.	624	Yellow Dreamers
6.	619	JTu
7.	602	Tuomo O
8.	583	klingsor
9.	578	Googol
10.	567	Vigil Ignis
11.	552	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
12.	530	Mansemankelin joukkue
13.	493	Team OK
14.	428	Cybbe
15.	417	PK30
16.	393	maupa
17.	362	Hukassa ollaan
18.	344	Hokku
19.	342	JandoA
20.	331	Team CKSG
21.	329	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
22.	319	MichRich
23.	282	Frosty
24.	276	JupiteriUkko
25.	264	Helmez
26.	245	Salaliittoteoria
27.	227	Kossu
28.	225	Andy & Fränck
29.	150	Indurain
30.	88	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	TEUNS Dylan
2.	70	-	CICCONE Giulio
3.	50	-	MEURISSE Xandro
4.	35	-	THOMAS Geraint
5.	30	-	PINOT Thibaut
6.	25	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
7.	20	-	QUINTANA Nairo
8.	16	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
9.	13	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
10.	10	-	LANDA Mikel
11.	7	-	PORTE Richie
12.	5	-	BERNAL Egan
13.	3	-	YATES Adam
14.	2	-	MARTIN Dan
15.	1	-	URÁN Rigoberto

keltainen paita:	40	-	CICCONE Giulio
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	CICCONE Giulio
välikiri:	20	-	PASQUALON Andrea
välikiri:	15	-	POLITT Nils
välikiri:	10	-	GREIPEL André
välikiri:	6	-	ARNDT Nikias
välikiri:	4	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	2	-	TEUNS Dylan
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	WELLENS Tim
paras joukkue:	5	-	Trek - Segafredo

Tulokset 

1.	208	maupa
2.	190	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	160	Paolo
4.	152	JupiteriUkko
5.	73	MichRich
6.	68	Yellow Dreamers
7.	59	Hokku
8.	55	Vigil Ignis
9.	55	Kossu
10.	51	töpseli
11.	50	Andy & Fränck
12.	48	Cybbe
13.	46	JandoA
14.	45	PK30
15.	45	Mansemankelin joukkue
16.	41	JTu
17.	40	Frosty
18.	38	Team CKSG
19.	38	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	33	Team OK
21.	33	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
22.	30	TetedeCourse
23.	27	Hukassa ollaan
24.	25	pulmark
25.	25	klingsor
26.	25	Googol
27.	5	Helmez
28.	1	Indurain
29.	0	Tuomo O
30.	0	Salaliittoteoria

Tilanne 

1.	908	Paolo
2.	828	töpseli
3.	742	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
4.	695	pulmark
5.	692	Yellow Dreamers
6.	679	TetedeCourse
7.	660	JTu
8.	622	Vigil Ignis
9.	608	klingsor
10.	603	Googol
11.	602	Tuomo O
12.	601	maupa
13.	575	Mansemankelin joukkue
14.	526	Team OK
15.	476	Cybbe
16.	462	PK30
17.	428	JupiteriUkko
18.	403	Hokku
19.	392	MichRich
20.	389	Hukassa ollaan
21.	388	JandoA
22.	369	Team CKSG
23.	367	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
24.	322	Frosty
25.	282	Kossu
26.	275	Andy & Fränck
27.	269	Helmez
28.	245	Salaliittoteoria
29.	151	Indurain
30.	121	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
2.	70	-	EWAN Caleb
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
5.	30	-	PHILIPSEN Jasper
6.	25	-	VIVIANI Elia
7.	20	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
8.	16	-	STUYVEN Jasper
9.	13	-	MATTHEWS Michael
10.	10	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
11.	7	-	DE BUYST Jasper
12.	5	-	GREIPEL André
13.	3	-	PASQUALON Andrea
14.	2	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
15.	1	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
välikiri:	15	-	OFFREDO Yoann
välikiri:	10	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
välikiri:	6	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	4	-	VIVIANI Elia
välikiri:	2	-	MATTHEWS Michael
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	OFFREDO Yoann
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida

Tulokset 

1.	171	pulmark
2.	170	JTu
3.	170	Salaliittoteoria
4.	110	Googol
5.	105	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
6.	105	PK30
7.	105	Frosty
8.	100	MichRich
9.	100	Team CKSG
10.	100	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
11.	95	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	87	Team OK
13.	85	TetedeCourse
14.	70	Indurain
15.	61	töpseli
16.	61	Hukassa ollaan
17.	56	JandoA
18.	56	Tuomo O
19.	44	Paolo
20.	31	Hokku
21.	20	JupiteriUkko
22.	15	Vigil Ignis
23.	15	klingsor
24.	10	Andy & Fränck
25.	10	Cybbe
26.	5	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
27.	5	Helmez
28.	0	maupa
29.	0	Yellow Dreamers
30.	0	Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	952	Paolo
2.	889	töpseli
3.	866	pulmark
4.	847	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
5.	830	JTu
6.	764	TetedeCourse
7.	713	Googol
8.	692	Yellow Dreamers
9.	670	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	658	Tuomo O
11.	637	Vigil Ignis
12.	623	klingsor
13.	613	Team OK
14.	601	maupa
15.	567	PK30
16.	492	MichRich
17.	486	Cybbe
18.	469	Team CKSG
19.	467	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	450	Hukassa ollaan
21.	448	JupiteriUkko
22.	444	JandoA
23.	434	Hokku
24.	427	Frosty
25.	415	Salaliittoteoria
26.	285	Andy & Fränck
27.	282	Kossu
28.	274	Helmez
29.	221	Indurain
30.	126	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Jabadabado

Teen nyt muistaessani toisen vaihdon vaikka se ei enää tän päivän 8.etappiin taida keritä (kun eiliseksi unohtu tehdä vaihto Pinot <-> Ewan)
Ulos: 0    -    TERPSTRA, Niki
Sisään: 500 - CICCONE, Giulio

*Yellow Dreamers*
2500 - YATES, Adam
2000    -    PINOT, Thibaut
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - VAN AERT, Wout
500 - WELLENS, Tim
500 - BARGUIL, Warren
500 - KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
500    -    BENNETT, George
500 - CICCONE, Giulio
0 - DE PLUS, Laurens

Yhteensä: 10 000/10 000
 Vaihdot: 2/8

----------


## Indurain

Eka vaihto
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald >   500 DE GENT Thomas

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihtoja:
2. 2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander -> 500	-	BENNETT George
3. 500	-	HENAO Sergio -> 1500	-	LANDA Mikel
4. 0 - CARUSO Damiano -> 1500	-	URÁN Rigoberto

2000	-	PINOT Thibaut
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500	-	LANDA Mikel
1500	-	URÁN Rigoberto
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
500	-	BENNETT George
0 - NAESEN Oliver
0 - IZAGUIRRE Gorka
0 - DE PLUS Laurens

----------


## Tuomo O

Baarle out -> CICCONE Giulio In

4/8 vaihdot

----------


## maupa

Kelderman, Asgreen, Barguil -> Buchmann, Bennett, Meurisse

----------


## JTu

Out: Konrad, Moscon

In: Meurisse, Bennett

----------


## Hokku

Olisikohan sitä annettu jo tarpeeksi tasoitusta muille vajaalla joukkueella  :Hymy: 

3500    THOMAS Geraint
2500    YATES Adam -> 2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000    MATTHEWS Michael
1000    BUCHMANN Emanuel
500    KONRAD Patrick -> 500 CICCONE Giulio
500    STUYVEN Jasper
-> 500 DE GENDT Thomas
0    PELLO Bilbao
0    DE PLUS Laurens
-> 0 MEURISSE Xandro

10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Googol

> Baarle out -> CICCONE Giulio In
> 
> 4/8 vaihdot



Van Baarle taisi lentää joukkueesta jo ennen eilistä etappia.

----------


## Googol

Emmä sitä Landaa haluakaan.  :Hymy: 

ROCHE Nicolas	0
LANDA Mikel	1500

->

DE GENDT Thomas	500
BENNETT George	500

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	DE GENDT Thomas
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
4.	35	-	MATTHEWS Michael
5.	30	-	SAGAN Peter
6.	25	-	TRENTIN Matteo
7.	20	-	MEURISSE Xandro
8.	16	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
9.	13	-	BERNAL Egan
10.	10	-	THOMAS Geraint
11.	7	-	KONRAD Patrick
12.	5	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
13.	3	-	QUINTANA Nairo
14.	2	-	URÁN Rigoberto
15.	1	-	GAUDU David

keltainen paita:	40	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	TERPSTRA Niki
välikiri:	15	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	10	-	KING Ben
välikiri:	6	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
välikiri:	4	-	VIVIANI Elia
välikiri:	2	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE GENDT Thomas
paras joukkue:	5	-	Groupama - FDJ

Tulokset 

1.	310	Kossu
2.	201	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	185	Googol
4.	185	Yellow Dreamers
5.	181	Vigil Ignis
6.	180	JupiteriUkko
7.	165	maupa
8.	161	TetedeCourse
9.	155	Paolo
10.	145	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	130	Team CKSG
12.	127	JandoA
13.	126	pulmark
14.	122	töpseli
15.	117	JTu
16.	113	MichRich
17.	111	klingsor
18.	110	Andy & Fränck
19.	110	Cybbe
20.	103	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
21.	101	Tuomo O
22.	98	Salaliittoteoria
23.	98	PK30
24.	91	Frosty
25.	83	Team OK
26.	80	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
27.	52	Hokku
28.	32	Hukassa ollaan
29.	27	Indurain
30.	13	Helmez

Tilanne 

1.	1107	Paolo
2.	1048	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1011	töpseli
4.	992	pulmark
5.	947	JTu
6.	925	TetedeCourse
7.	898	Googol
8.	877	Yellow Dreamers
9.	818	Vigil Ignis
10.	815	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	766	maupa
12.	759	Tuomo O
13.	734	klingsor
14.	696	Team OK
15.	665	PK30
16.	628	JupiteriUkko
17.	605	MichRich
18.	599	Team CKSG
19.	596	Cybbe
20.	592	Kossu
21.	571	JandoA
22.	570	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
23.	518	Frosty
24.	513	Salaliittoteoria
25.	486	Hokku
26.	482	Hukassa ollaan
27.	395	Andy & Fränck
28.	287	Helmez
29.	248	Indurain
30.	206	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Kossulla napsahti kohdilleen.

----------


## Helmez

Vaihdot 1,2,3:
1000 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> 1000    -    BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - MOHORIČ Matej -> 500 - BENNETT George
0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan  ->  0 MEURISSE Xandro

4000 - BERNAL Egan
1500 - MAS Enric
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
500 - HAIG Jack
500 - BENOOT Tiesj
1000    -    BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - BENNETT George
0 MEURISSE Xandro

----------


## TetedeCourse

2500 - EWAN Caleb

2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian

2000 - MATTHEWS Michael

1500 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1000 - LAPORTE Christophe --> (10) 500 - BENNETT George

500 - MOHORIČ Matej --> (7) 500 - CICCONE Giulio

500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

0 - LAMPAERT Yves

0 - SKUJINS Toms

0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan --> (7) 0 - MEURISSE Xandro




3/8 9.5K/10K

----------


## Kossu

> *    ETAPPI    8   * 
> Kossulla napsahti kohdilleen.



Joskus paistaa risukasaan.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

ADM vaihtoi pyörän ambulanssiin, joten:
Ulos: De Marchi Alessandro, 500
Sisään: Wellens Tim, 500

Joukkue nyt:

3000	Fuglsang Jakob
3000	Groenewegen Dylan
2000	Alaphilippe Julian
500	Benoot Tiesj
500	Konrad Patrick
500	Barguil Warren
500	Wellens Tim
0	Pöstlberger Lukas
0	Haga Chad
0	Moscon Gianni

----------


## Paolo

Laitetaanpas taas sprintteri töihin...

3500 THOMAS Geraint ———-> 3000 VIVIANI Elia
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
1000 VAN AERT Wout
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 BARGUIL Warren
0 MEURISSE Xandro
500 BENNETT George
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 LAMPAERT Yves

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Tuomo O

Niin teki. Tarkoitin vaihtaa Gillame Martinin Cicconeen.

Lomahässäkkää

----------


## Tuomo O

Joukkue tällä hetkellä, ihan vaan sen vuoksi että itse pysyy kärryillä lomareissun keskellä kännykällä tehtyjen vaihtojen jälkeen. Tämän päivän etapin jälkeen tehdään joukkuen lopullinen säätö.

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	- PINOT Thipaut
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał
500	-	MARTIN Tony
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
500	-	BENNETT George
0 - IZGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka
0 - CICCONE Giolio
0	PELLO Bilbao

----------


## TetedeCourse

2500 - Ewan Caleb —> (12) 2000 - Kruijsvijk Steven 

4/8 9K/10K

----------


## billypilgrim

Vaihtoja:

GROENEWEGEN Dylan --> THOMAS Geraint
BARGUIL Warren --> MEURISSE Xandro
TERPSTRA Niki --> MÜHLBERGER Gregor

S.c.D.F.d.L.D.M

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
500 - CICCONE Giulio
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - MEURISSE Xandro
0 - MÜHLBERGER Gregor

3/8, 10k/10k

----------


## PK30

3000    -    GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 3500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - LUTSENKO Alexey -> 0 - MEURISSE Xandro

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    QUINTANA Nairo
1000    -    VAN AERT Wout
500    -    BARGUIL Warren
500    -    BENNETT George
500    -    CICCONE Giulio
0 - MEURISSE Xandro
0 - GESBERT Elie
0 - SICARD Roman

4/8
10000/10000

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven(12)
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julien
1500 - COLBRELLI Sonny
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
1000 - LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - STUYVEN Jasper(7) -> 1500 - MAS Enric(12) 
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - SCHACHMANN Maximilian -> TEUNS Dylan(7)
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - VALGREN Michael -> MEURISSE Xandro(7)

5/8
9500/10000

----------


## Paolo

3000 VIVIANI Elia ————> 3500 THOMAS Geraint
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 MATTHEWS Michael
1000 VAN AERT Wout
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 BARGUIL Warren
0 MEURISSE Xandro
500 BENNETT George
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 LAMPAERT Yves

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	IMPEY Daryl
2.	70	-	BENOOT Tiesj
3.	50	-	TRATNIK Jan
4.	35	-	NAESEN Oliver
5.	30	-	STUYVEN Jasper
6.	25	-	ROCHE Nicolas
7.	20	-	SOLER Marc
8.	16	-	GARCÍA CORTINA Iván
9.	13	-	CLARKE Simon
10.	10	-	DELAPLACE Anthony
11.	7	-	HERRADA Jesús
12.	5	-	SICARD Romain
13.	3	-	PÖSTLBERGER Lukas
14.	2	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
15.	1	-	MARTIN Tony

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
välikiri:	15	-	STUYVEN Jasper
välikiri:	10	-	DELAPLACE Anthony
välikiri:	6	-	IMPEY Daryl
välikiri:	4	-	BENOOT Tiesj
välikiri:	2	-	HERRADA Jesús
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BENOOT Tiesj
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida

Tulokset 

1.	136	Hukassa ollaan
2.	89	Kossu
3.	87	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
4.	84	Helmez
5.	80	Team OK
6.	55	pulmark
7.	45	Team CKSG
8.	45	Hokku
9.	40	töpseli
10.	35	Vigil Ignis
11.	27	JandoA
12.	14	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
13.	10	Andy & Fränck
14.	10	Cybbe
15.	5	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
16.	5	JupiteriUkko
17.	5	Mansemankelin joukkue
18.	5	klingsor
19.	5	PK30
20.	1	Tuomo O
21.	0	Googol
22.	0	Yellow Dreamers
23.	0	maupa
24.	0	TetedeCourse
25.	0	Paolo
26.	0	JTu
27.	0	MichRich
28.	0	Salaliittoteoria
29.	0	Frosty
30.	0	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	1107	Paolo
2.	1053	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1051	töpseli
4.	1047	pulmark
5.	947	JTu
6.	925	TetedeCourse
7.	898	Googol
8.	877	Yellow Dreamers
9.	853	Vigil Ignis
10.	820	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	776	Team OK
12.	766	maupa
13.	760	Tuomo O
14.	739	klingsor
15.	681	Kossu
16.	670	PK30
17.	657	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
18.	644	Team CKSG
19.	633	JupiteriUkko
20.	618	Hukassa ollaan
21.	606	Cybbe
22.	605	MichRich
23.	598	JandoA
24.	531	Hokku
25.	518	Frosty
26.	513	Salaliittoteoria
27.	405	Andy & Fränck
28.	371	Helmez
29.	248	Indurain
30.	220	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	VAN AERT Wout
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	EWAN Caleb
4.	35	-	MATTHEWS Michael
5.	30	-	SAGAN Peter
6.	25	-	PHILIPSEN Jasper
7.	20	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
8.	16	-	TRENTIN Matteo
9.	13	-	NAESEN Oliver
10.	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
11.	7	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
12.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
13.	3	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
14.	2	-	BERNAL Egan
15.	1	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	BERNAL Egan
välikiri:	20	-	EIKING Odd Christian
välikiri:	15	-	TURGIS Anthony
välikiri:	10	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
välikiri:	6	-	GALLOPIN Tony
välikiri:	4	-	SCHÄR Michael
välikiri:	2	-	BERHANE Natnael
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BERHANE Natnael
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	227	Paolo
2.	162	JTu
3.	155	töpseli
4.	147	pulmark
5.	127	Helmez
6.	122	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
7.	122	klingsor
8.	112	Andy & Fränck
9.	112	PK30
10.	112	Googol
11.	112	Yellow Dreamers
12.	112	maupa
13.	112	TetedeCourse
14.	97	Mansemankelin joukkue
15.	88	Team OK
16.	50	Indurain
17.	45	Hukassa ollaan
18.	40	Hokku
19.	35	Vigil Ignis
20.	35	JupiteriUkko
21.	30	JandoA
22.	17	Kossu
23.	15	Tuomo O
24.	12	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
25.	12	Team CKSG
26.	12	Cybbe
27.	12	MichRich
28.	10	Frosty
29.	5	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
30.	5	Salaliittoteoria

Tilanne 

1.	1334	Paolo
2.	1175	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1206	töpseli
4.	1194	pulmark
5.	1109	JTu
6.	1037	TetedeCourse
7.	1010	Googol
8.	989	Yellow Dreamers
9.	888	Vigil Ignis
10.	917	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	864	Team OK
12.	878	maupa
13.	775	Tuomo O
14.	861	klingsor
15.	698	Kossu
16.	782	PK30
17.	669	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
18.	656	Team CKSG
19.	668	JupiteriUkko
20.	663	Hukassa ollaan
21.	618	Cybbe
22.	617	MichRich
23.	628	JandoA
24.	571	Hokku
25.	528	Frosty
26.	518	Salaliittoteoria
27.	517	Andy & Fränck
28.	498	Helmez
29.	298	Indurain
30.	225	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
3.	50	-	VIVIANI Elia
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
6.	25	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
7.	20	-	PHILIPSEN Jasper
8.	16	-	BOL Cees
9.	13	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
10.	10	-	BARGUIL Warren
11.	7	-	PASQUALON Andrea
12.	5	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolò
13.	3	-	BERNAL Egan
14.	2	-	TEUNISSEN Mike
15.	1	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	PEREZ Anthony
välikiri:	15	-	DE GENDT Aimé
välikiri:	10	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
välikiri:	6	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
välikiri:	4	-	VIVIANI Elia
välikiri:	2	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE GENDT Aimé
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Jumbo-Visma

Tulokset 

1.	185	JTu
2.	115	pulmark
3.	110	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	106	Googol
5.	105	TetedeCourse
6.	100	Indurain
7.	95	PK30
8.	90	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
9.	90	Frosty
10.	85	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
11.	85	Team CKSG
12.	85	MichRich
13.	79	Paolo
14.	53	Hukassa ollaan
15.	47	töpseli
16.	47	JandoA
17.	37	Team OK
18.	33	klingsor
19.	25	Yellow Dreamers
20.	23	Helmez
21.	20	Andy & Fränck
22.	15	Vigil Ignis
23.	15	Tuomo O
24.	10	maupa
25.	10	JupiteriUkko
26.	10	Kossu
27.	5	Hokku
28.	0	Cybbe
29.	0	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
30.	0	Salaliittoteoria

Tilanne 

1.	1413	Paolo
2.	1309	pulmark
3.	1294	JTu
4.	1265	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
5.	1253	töpseli
6.	1142	TetedeCourse
7.	1116	Googol
8.	1027	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	1014	Yellow Dreamers
10.	903	Vigil Ignis
11.	901	Team OK
12.	894	klingsor
13.	888	maupa
14.	877	PK30
15.	790	Tuomo O
16.	754	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
17.	741	Team CKSG
18.	716	Hukassa ollaan
19.	708	Kossu
20.	702	MichRich
21.	678	JupiteriUkko
22.	675	JandoA
23.	618	Cybbe
24.	618	Frosty
25.	576	Hokku
26.	537	Andy & Fränck
27.	521	Helmez
28.	518	Salaliittoteoria
29.	398	Indurain
30.	225	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## JTu

Out: Terpstra, Groenewegen, Ewan


In: Thomas, Wellens, Nibali


5/8

----------


## Googol

Kai se on pakko.

Groenewegen 3000 -> Thomas 3500

Kruijswijk/Quintana + Buchmann kombinaatio kyllä innostaisi enemmän, mutta sitten olisi enää yksi vaihto jäljellä. Thomas jos pettää jo Pyreneillä, niin on vielä mahdollista tehdä joitain pelastusliikkeitä.

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
3000 GROENEWEGEN Dylan —> 2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 STUYVEN Jasper —> 2000 QUINTANA Nairo
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MEURISSE Xandro
0 TERPSTRA Niki 
0 BILBAO Pello

Vaihdot 5/8
Saldo 10000

----------


## TetedeCourse

Matthews luovutti vihreän paidan suhteen joten,

2000 - Matthews —> (12) 2500 - Yates Adam

5/8 9.5K/10K

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Sprintteri on työnsä tehnyt, vihreässä ei pärjää.

Ulos:
3000 Groenewegen Dylan
500 Konrad Patrick

Sisään:
3500 Thomas Geraint
0 King Ben

3000	Fuglsang Jakob
3500 Thomas Geraint
2000	Alaphilippe Julian
500	Benoot Tiesj
0 King Ben
500	Barguil Warren
500	Wellens Tim
0	Pöstlberger Lukas
0	Haga Chad
0	Moscon Gianni

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pois: Terpstra

Sisään: Meurisse

2000 Richie Porte
2000 Nairo Quintana
2000 Thibaut Pinot
2000 Bardet Romain
1500 Valverde Alejandro
500 Guilio Ciccone
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Lampaert Yves
0 Kämna Lennart
0 Meurisse Xandro

Vaihdot 5 / 8
Hinta 10000/10000

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
3000 GROENEWEGEN Dylan —> 2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 STUYVEN Jasper —> 2000 QUINTANA Nairo
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MEURISSE Xandro
0 TERPSTRA Niki —> 0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 BILBAO Pello

Vaihdot 6/8
Saldo 10000

----------


## Tuomo O

Viimeiset vaihdot eli 8/8 käytetty:

500	-	MARTIN Tony out -> 500 - ARU Fabio
500	-	BENNETT George -> 0 - COLBRELLI Sonny
0	PELLO Bilbao -> 0 - MAS Enric
0 - IZGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka -> 500	-	BARGUIL Warren

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	- PINOT Thipaut
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał 
500 - ARU Fabio
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg 
500 - CICCONE Giolio
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
0 - COLBRELLI Sonny
0 - MAS Enric
Yhteensä 10 000.

----------


## töpseli

Vuoret alkavat...pari vaihtoa. Tuossa menee ilmeisesti kaksi vaihtoa ja kun lisää nimiä myöhemmin, niin menee sitten lisää vaihtoja, mutta mennään tämä päivä näillä.
Sisään: Thomss Gerain 3500, Steven Kruiswijk 2000, Lampaert Yves 0, Mas Enric 0
Ulos: Sagan 4000, Bennet G 500, Kwiatkowski 500, Mohoric Matej 500

Mas Enric —MEURISSE Xandro 0, korjaus, kun hinta katsottu väärin. Säätöö😡korjattu klo:14.20

3500 T Gerain 
1000 Buchmann 
2000 Alaphilippe
2000 Steven Kruiswijk
1000 Van Aert Wout
500 Welles 
0 Nassen Oliver
0 Valgren Michael
0 Meurisse Xandro
0 Lampaert Yves


Vaihdot 4/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## Googol

Boasson Hagen taitaa olla ylimääräisenä tuossa ulosmenolistassa.

Periaatteessa oletus on, että joukkueessa on koko ajan 10 ajajaa. Liian pienestä aloituskokoonpanosta syntyneiden tyhjien slottien paikkailu on yleensä hyväksytty ilman vaihtoja, mutta ajaja -> tyhjä -> ajaja on vähän siinä ja siinä, että meneekö yhdeksi vaihdoksi. 0 pisteen ajajien lisääminen myöhemmin on suht ok (jos viivyttämällä ei saa merkittävää lisäinformaatiota), mutta jos esimerkiksi Thomasin haluaisi pilkkoa useammaksi, tyhjien jättäminen olisi vähän liian hyvä tapa säästää vaihtoja.

----------


## ManseMankeli

Ulos
 2500 - EWAN, Caleb  
 2000 - MATTHEWS Michael 
 1000 - GREIPEL André
 0 - TERPSTRA, Niki

sisään
3500 Thomas Geraint
0    King Ben
500 - CICCONE Giulio
1000 - VAN AERT Wout




Nyt siis
 3500 - Thomas Geraint
 2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian 
 1000 - DENNIS Rohan
 1000 - VAN AERT Wout
 500 -  BARGUIL, Warren
 500 -  WELLENS, Tim 
 500 -  KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
 500 -  CICCONE Giulio
 0 -    FRAILE Omar
 0 -    King Ben




Vaihdot 4/8
= 9 500

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Jos ehtii.
2500    -    EWAN Caleb        -> 3000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (5)
2000    -    KRISTOFF Alexander    -> 2000 - MATTHEWS Michael (5)
1500    -    NIBALI Vincenzo        
1500    -    VALVERDE Alejandro    
1000    -    BOASSON HAGEN Edvald     -> 500 - BARGUIL Warren (5)
500    -    CICCONE Giulio        
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas    
500    -    KÜNG Stefan        -> 500 - KELDERMAN Wilco (5) -> 500 - TEUNS Dylan(12)
0     -     LAMPAERT Yves        ->0 - MEURISSE Xandro (8)
0      -     CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS     
6/8

----------


## töpseli

Kiitokset ohjeista Googol ja kiitokset hirmuisesta työstä vetää tälläistä ”veikkausta”. 

Bosson Hagen on ulkona mun listoilta 10 000 on täynnä. On tuossa säännöissä pieni porsaan reikä, kun menee alimiehityksellä, mut onko se lie ongelma? Sittenhän menee vaihtoja, kun lisää ajajia esim pilkkoo Gerain Thomasin. Tavallaan säästää vaihtoja, mut onko sekään ongelma?

Tälle päivälle tietty ei enään voi lisätä, jos pitää lisätä.

Terkut peliryhmälle Ranskasta ja Morzinesta.

----------


## Googol

Virheiden korjaamisia (väärä hinta, väärä määrä ajajia, jne) katsotaan yleensä läpi sormien, kun ei tämä kuitenkaan niin vakavaa ole. Sääntöjä ei kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus venyttää taktikoinnin vuoksi.

Sääntöjä on vähän eri versioita, kun yleensä tulee kopioitua edellisen vuoden samasta kisasta ja sitten on johonkin tullut tehtyä matkan varrella täsmennyksiä, mutta tässä versiossa näkyy lukevan, että vaihtojen täytyy pitää ajajamäärä kymmenessä. Jos tekee esimerkiksi 4 ajajaa -> 2 ajajaa, ja myöhemmin 2 ajajaa -> 4 ajajaa, niin tämän laskeminen 6 vaihdoksi on siellä sääntöjen rajamaiden ulkopuolella, varsinkin jos samaa ei pysty suorittamaan muodossa 4 ajajaa -> 4 ajajaa ja myöhemmin 2 ajajaa -> 2 ajajaa. 

Eli 4*1000 -> 2*2000 (+ 2*0) -> 4*1000 ei pysty sääntöjen puitteissa toteuttamaan ilman noita 0 ajajia. 4*1000 -> 2*2000 -> 2*2000 + 2*0 onnistuisi sääntöjenkin puitteissa, jos nuo 0 ajajat ottaisi jo ensimmäisessä vaihdossa. Näin ollen, tuo ensimmäinen on 8 vaihtoa, jälkimmäistä voisi sormien läpi katsoa 6 vaihdoksi (tai 4:ksi, jos 2000 ajajat pysyvät samoina).

----------


## ManseMankeli

1000 Rohan Dennis -->500 - DE GENDT Thomas 
=9000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Velluz

> Boasson Hagen taitaa olla ylimääräisenä tuossa ulosmenolistassa.
> 
> Periaatteessa oletus on, että joukkueessa on koko ajan 10 ajajaa. Liian pienestä aloituskokoonpanosta syntyneiden tyhjien slottien paikkailu on yleensä hyväksytty ilman vaihtoja, mutta ajaja -> tyhjä -> ajaja on vähän siinä ja siinä, että meneekö yhdeksi vaihdoksi. 0 pisteen ajajien lisääminen myöhemmin on suht ok (jos viivyttämällä ei saa merkittävää lisäinformaatiota), mutta jos esimerkiksi Thomasin haluaisi pilkkoa useammaksi, tyhjien jättäminen olisi vähän liian hyvä tapa säästää vaihtoja.



Täyttä bullshittiä tällainen. Minäpä jätän yhden aukon tuohon ja katon, että kenellä on jalkaa vuorilla ja laitan sitten huomiseksi sen rosteriin. Ei ei ei näin.

----------


## töpseli

> Täyttä bullshittiä tällainen. Minäpä jätän yhden aukon tuohon ja katon, että kenellä on jalkaa vuorilla ja laitan sitten huomiseksi sen rosteriin. Ei ei ei näin.



Nyt pitäisi olla oikein nuo vaihdot. Sorry, epäurheilumaisuus/pitäisi lukea säännöt. Voi antaa / pitää antaa sakkoa ja oppi meni perille :-) Velluz:lta oikea palaute.

----------


## Kossu

2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    BARDET Romain
2000    -    PINOT Thibaut
1500    -    MAS Enric
1000    -    LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - DE GENDT Thomas (7. etapin jälkeen)
500    -    BARGUIL Warren
500    -    BENOOT Tiesj
500    -    MARTIN Guillaume
0    -    TERPSTRA Niki -> 500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał (12.)
0    -    SICARD Romain

2/8 ja 10.000/10.000

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven(12)
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julien
1500 - COLBRELLI Sonny
1000 - VAN AERT Wout
1000 - LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - STUYVEN Jasper(7) -> 1500 - MAS Enric(12) 
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - SCHACHMANN Maximilian -> TEUNS Dylan(7) -> 1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel(13)
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - VALGREN Michael -> MEURISSE Xandro(7)

6/8
10000/10000

----------


## Hokku

Huomiona sivun aiempiin vaihtoihin, että Enric Mas maksaa 1500. Ehkää Googol tän huomasikin jo.

3500 THOMAS Geraint
2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 MATTHEWS Michael -> 2500 YATES Adam
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 DE GENDT Thomas -> 0 FRAILE Omar
0 PELLO Bilbao
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 MEURISSE Xandro


10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## OK93

Ulos: Matthews, Bystrøm
Sisään: Buchmann, Van Aert

4000 SAGAN Peter
3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
1000 VAN AERT Wout
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 BILBAO Pello
0 KÄMNA Lennard
0 LAENGEN Vegard Stake
0 NAESEN Oliver

4/8, 10K

----------


## Tuomo O

Korjaan virheeni, tulee luettua huolimattomasti ajajien hintalistaa.

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	- PINOT Thipaut
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał 
500 - ARU Fabio
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg 
500 - CICCONE Giolio
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
0 - COLBRELLI Sonny
0 - MEURISSE Xandro (tässä oli 0 hintaisena etapin 12-13 ajan Enric MAS, josta ei minulle pisteitä kuulu)
Yhteensä 10 000.

----------


## pulmark

^ Colbrelli on myös 1500

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihto 3

Andy & Fränck
2500	-	YATES Adam
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	PORTE Richie
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
1000	- VAN AERT Wout —> 1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	- BENNETT George
0 - TERPSTRA Niki
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## billypilgrim

Valitettavasti pakko vaihtaa.

1000	- VAN AERT Wout —> 1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel

S.c.D.F.d.L.D.M

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - CICCONE Giulio
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 - CARUSO Damiano
0 - MEURISSE Xandro
0 - MÜHLBERGER Gregor

4/8, 10k/10k

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 4:
1000 - VAN AERT Wout -> 1000    -    GAUDU David 

4000 - BERNAL Egan
1500 - MAS Enric
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - MARTIN Guillaume
500 - HAIG Jack
500 - BENOOT Tiesj
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - BENNETT George
0 MEURISSE Xandro
1000    -    GAUDU David

----------


## klingsor

2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000    -    KRISTOFF Alexander ->2000    -    PINOT Thibaut1000    -    DENNIS Rohan  ->1500    -    URÁN Rigoberto
1000    -    VAN AERT Wout ->500    -    CICCONE Giulio500    -    CALMEJANE Lilian
500    -    SCHACHMANN Maximilian
500    -    VAN AVERMAET Greg
500    -    KÜNG Stefan0- GESBERT,Elie     

3/8
10000/10000

----------


## TetedeCourse

Uusintana vaan kooste tekemistäni vaihdoista - joista 2 viimeistä meni kännykällä:

2500 - EWAN Caleb --> (12) 2000 - Kruijsvijk Steven

2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian

2000 - MATTHEWS Michael --> (12) 2500 - Yates Adam

1500 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1000 - LAPORTE Christophe --> (10) 500 - BENNETT George

500 - MOHORIČ Matej --> (7) 500 - CICCONE Giulio

500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

0 - LAMPAERT Yves

0 - SKUJINS Toms

0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan --> (7) 0 - MEURISSE Xandro




5/8 9.5K/10K

----------


## Tuomo O

Nyt jo hävettää, saa korjata omia virheitä toisensa perään. Kiitos kun hoksautatte.

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	- PINOT Thipaut
500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał 
500 - ARU Fabio
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg 
500 - CICCONE Giolio
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
0 - MOLARD Rydy (tässä oli 0 hintaisena etapin 12-13 ajan Sonny MOLBRELLI, josta ei minulle pisteitä kuulu)
0 - MEURISSE Xandro (tässä oli 0 hintaisena etapin 12-13 ajan Enric MAS, josta ei minulle pisteitä kuulu)
Yhteensä 10 000.

----------


## JTu

Van Aert -> De Gendt T

----------


## OK93

No sehän meni heti reisille... Van Aert -> de Gendt

4000 SAGAN Peter
3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 BILBAO Pello
0 KÄMNA Lennard
0 LAENGEN Vegard Stake
0 NAESEN Oliver

5/8, 9500

----------


## ManseMankeli

1000 - VAN AERT Wout--> 2000 Pinot Thibaut

6/8
=10 000

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jabadabado

Koska Van Aert meni loukkaantumaan tempossa niin tehdään sen seurauksena pakon edessä vaihto ja kun myös Adam Yates oli tempossa pettymys niin muutetaan taktiikkaa haastajasta ja valitaan kallis mutta varma kortti

Ulos: 
2500 - YATES, Adam
1000 - VAN AERT, Wout
500 - BENNETT, George
Sisään: 
3500 - THOMAS, Geraint
500 - GALLOPIN, Tony
0 - LAMPAERT, Yves

*Yellow Dreamers*
3500 - THOMAS, Geraint
2000 - PINOT, Thibaut
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
500 - GALLOPIN, Tony
500 - WELLENS, Tim
500 - BARGUIL, Warren
500 - KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
500 - CICCONE, Giulio
0 - DE PLUS, Laurens
0 - LAMPAERT, Yves

Yhteensä: 10 000/10 000
Vaihdot: 5/8

----------


## Paolo

3500 THOMAS Geraint
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 MATTHEWS Michael ------> 2000 PINOT Thibaut
1000 VAN AERT Wout ------> 1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 BARGUIL Warren
0 MEURISSE Xandro
500 BENNETT George
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 LAMPAERT Yves

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## töpseli

Sisään: Thomss Gerain 3500, Steven Kruiswijk 2000, Lampaert Yves 0, Mas Enric 0
Ulos: Sagan 4000, Bennet G 500, Kwiatkowski 500, Mohoric Matej 500

Mas Enric —MEURISSE Xandro 0, korjaus, kun hinta katsottu väärin. Säätöö korjattu 19.7 klo:14.20

Ulos: Van Aert Wout, T Wellens
Sisään: Rigoberto, Pello Bilbao

3500 T Gerain 
1000 Buchmann 
2000 Alaphilippe
2000 Steven Kruiswijk
1000 Van Aert Wout------Rigoberto Uran 1500
500 Welles ---------------Pello Bilbao 0
0 Nassen Oliver
0 Valgren Michael
0 Meurisse Xandro
0 Lampaert Yves


Vaihdot 6/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500	-	EWAN Caleb		-> 3000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (5)
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander	-> 2000 - MATTHEWS Michael (5) -> 1500 - URÁN Rigoberto (14)
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo		
1500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro	
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 	-> 500 - BARGUIL Warren (5)
500	-	CICCONE Giulio		
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas	
500	-	KÜNG Stefan		-> 500 - KELDERMAN Wilco (5) -> 500 - TEUNS Dylan(12)
0 	- 	LAMPAERT Yves		->0 - MEURISSE Xandro (8)
0  	- 	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS 	
7/8

----------


## PK30

1000 - VAN AERT Wout -> 1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - BENNETT George -> 500	-	WELLENS Tim

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - WELLENS Tim
500 - CICCONE Giulio
0 - MEURISSE Xandro
0 - GESBERT Elie
0 - SICARD Roman

6/8
10000/10000

----------


## maupa

Van Aert, Bennett -> Mas, Naesen

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	YATES Simon
2.	70	-	BILBAO Pello
3.	50	-	MÜHLBERGER Gregor
4.	35	-	BENOOT Tiesj
5.	30	-	FELLINE Fabio
6.	25	-	TRENTIN Matteo
7.	20	-	NAESEN Oliver
8.	16	-	COSTA Rui
9.	13	-	CLARKE Simon
10.	10	-	STUYVEN Jasper
11.	7	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
12.	5	-	TEUNS Dylan
13.	3	-	PAUWELS Serge
14.	2	-	FRANK Mathias
15.	1	-	ROCHE Nicolas

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
välikiri:	15	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
välikiri:	10	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
välikiri:	6	-	STUYVEN Jasper
välikiri:	4	-	OSS Daniel
välikiri:	2	-	BOL Cees
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	TRENTIN Matteo
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R La Mondiale

Tulokset 

1.	138	Team OK
2.	116	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
3.	86	Hokku
4.	75	Salaliittoteoria
5.	70	Team CKSG
6.	57	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
6.	57	Hukassa ollaan
8.	40	Kossu
9.	35	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	35	Helmez
11.	32	Vigil Ignis
12.	30	maupa
13.	27	pulmark
14.	25	töpseli
15.	20	JandoA
16.	17	klingsor
17.	7	TetedeCourse
17.	7	Frosty
17.	7	Tuomo O
20.	5	Indurain
20.	5	JupiteriUkko
22.	2	Googol
23.	0	JTu
23.	0	Mansemankelin joukkue
23.	0	PK30
23.	0	MichRich
23.	0	Paolo
23.	0	Yellow Dreamers
23.	0	Andy & Fränck
23.	0	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	1413	Paolo
2.	1336	pulmark
3.	1322	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
4.	1294	JTu
5.	1278	töpseli
6.	1149	TetedeCourse
7.	1118	Googol
8.	1039	Team OK
9.	1027	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	1014	Yellow Dreamers
11.	935	Vigil Ignis
12.	918	maupa
13.	911	klingsor
14.	877	PK30
15.	811	Team CKSG
16.	797	Tuomo O
17.	789	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
18.	773	Hukassa ollaan
19.	748	Kossu
20.	702	MichRich
21.	695	JandoA
22.	683	JupiteriUkko
23.	662	Hokku
24.	625	Frosty
25.	618	Cybbe
26.	593	Salaliittoteoria
27.	556	Helmez
28.	537	Andy & Fränck
29.	403	Indurain
30.	341	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2.	70	-	THOMAS Geraint
3.	50	-	DE GENDT Thomas
4.	35	-	URÁN Rigoberto
5.	30	-	PORTE Richie
6.	25	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
7.	20	-	PINOT Thibaut
8.	16	-	ASGREEN Kasper
9.	13	-	MAS Enric
10.	10	-	ROSSKOPF Joey
11.	7	-	OLIVEIRA Nelson
12.	5	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
13.	3	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
14.	2	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
15.	1	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	MAS Enric
välikiri:	20	-	
välikiri:	15	-	
välikiri:	10	-	
välikiri:	6	-	
välikiri:	4	-	
välikiri:	2	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	245	Googol
2.	225	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	213	Kossu
4.	206	töpseli
5.	195	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
6.	185	Vigil Ignis
7.	180	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	180	Paolo
9.	175	PK30
10.	174	pulmark
11.	137	TetedeCourse
12.	135	Team CKSG
12.	135	MichRich
12.	135	Andy & Fränck
15.	131	maupa
16.	130	klingsor
17.	125	Yellow Dreamers
18.	115	Tuomo O
19.	112	Cybbe
20.	106	JTu
21.	91	Hokku
22.	87	Indurain
23.	58	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
24.	57	Salaliittoteoria
24.	57	JupiteriUkko
26.	39	Helmez
27.	30	Hukassa ollaan
28.	22	Frosty
29.	21	JandoA
30.	6	Team OK

Tilanne 

1.	1593	Paolo
2.	1517	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1510	pulmark
4.	1484	töpseli
5.	1400	JTu
6.	1363	Googol
7.	1286	TetedeCourse
8.	1252	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	1139	Yellow Dreamers
10.	1120	Vigil Ignis
11.	1052	PK30
12.	1049	maupa
13.	1045	Team OK
14.	1041	klingsor
15.	969	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
16.	961	Kossu
17.	946	Team CKSG
18.	912	Tuomo O
19.	837	MichRich
20.	803	Hukassa ollaan
21.	753	Hokku
22.	740	JupiteriUkko
23.	730	Cybbe
24.	716	JandoA
25.	672	Andy & Fränck
26.	650	Salaliittoteoria
27.	647	Frosty
28.	595	Helmez
29.	490	Indurain
30.	399	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

VAN AERT Wout	1000
BENNETT George	500


->

MAS Enric	1500
CLARKE Simon	0

----------


## JTu

Googol, mun 17.7. tekemät vaihdot ei tainnut tulla mukaan?

----------


## Indurain

Vaihtoja 2- 3
2500 EWAN Caleb
2000 BARDET ROMAIN 
1500 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 RIGOBERTO Uran
500 DE GENT Thomas
500 LUTSENKO Alexey
500 ARU Fabio
500 SCHACHMANN Maximilian > 1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
0 DURBRIDGEN Luke
0 TERPSTRA  > CARUSO Damiano

 10 000 Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

2500 - EWAN Caleb --> (12) 2000 - Kruijsvijk Steven

2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian

2000 - MATTHEWS Michael --> (12) 2500 - Yates Adam --> (15) 2000 - Pinot Thibault

1500 - VALVERDE Alejandro

1000 - LAPORTE Christophe --> (10) 500 - BENNETT George

500 - MOHORIČ Matej --> (7) 500 - CICCONE Giulio

500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

0 - LAMPAERT Yves

0 - SKUJINS Toms --> (15) 1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel

0 - VAN BAARLE Dylan --> (7) 0 - MEURISSE Xandro





7/8 10K/10K

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihto:

5. 0 - NAESEN Oliver -> 0 - MOLARD Rudy

2000	-	PINOT Thibaut
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500	-	LANDA Mikel
1500	-	URÁN Rigoberto
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
500	-	BENNETT George
0 - IZAGUIRRE Gorka
0 - DE PLUS Laurens
0 - MOLARD Rudy

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihdot 4 ja 5

Andy & Fränck
2500	-	YATES Adam —> 2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	PORTE Richie
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo —> 2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
500	- BENNETT George
0 - TERPSTRA Niki
0 - FRAILE Omar
0 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Nyt kaikki tuntuu menevän kyllä perusteellisesti pieleen.

Jospa sitä sittenkin alkaisi uskoa, että klassikkokuskikin voi pärjätä Tdf:ssä.
Alaphilippe siis viimein mukaan (saa kyllä varmasti pahan karman tästä valinnasta tiimiini).
Vakuutan myös, että Bardet ei enää ikinä ole joukkuessani (kuin enintään 500 hinnalla).


Pois: tyhjäpuntti Bardet ja Quintana

Sisään: Alaphilippe ja Kruijswijk

2000 Richie Porte
2000 Julian Alaphilippe 
2000 Thibaut Pinot
2000 Steven Kruijswijk
1500 Valverde Alejandro
500 Guilio Ciccone
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Lampaert Yves
0 Kämna Lennart
0 Meurisse Xandro

Vaihdot 7 / 8
Hinta 10000/10000

----------


## Hokku

3500 THOMAS Geraint
2000 PINOT Thibaut
2500 YATES Adam -> 2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 STUYVEN Jasper
50 FRAILE Omar
0 PELLO Bilbao
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 MEURISSE Xandro


9 500/10 000
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## PK30

2000 - QUINTANA Nairo -> 2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

3500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - WELLENS Tim
500 - CICCONE Giulio
0 - MEURISSE Xandro
0 - GESBERT Elie
0 - SICARD Roman

7/8
10000/10000

----------


## pulmark

3000 - GROENEWEGEN Dylan -> 2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven(12)
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julien
1500 - COLBRELLI Sonny
1000 - VAN AERT Wout -> 500 - HAIG Jack(15)
1000 - LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - STUYVEN Jasper(7) -> 1500 - MAS Enric(12) -> 2000 - PINOT Thibaut(15) 
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - SCHACHMANN Maximilian -> TEUNS Dylan(7) -> 1000 - BUCHMANN Emanuel(13)
0 - LAMPAERT Yves
0 - VALGREN Michael -> MEURISSE Xandro(7)

8/8
10000/10000

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob
2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 QUINTANA Nairo —> 2000 PINOT Thibault
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MEURISSE Xandro
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 BILBAO Pello

Vaihdot 7/8
Saldo 10000

----------


## maupa

Mas -> Colbrelli

----------


## OK93

Ulos: Fuglsang, Laengen
Sisään: Pinot, Landa

4000 SAGAN Peter
2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 LANDA Mikel
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 BILBAO Pello
0 KÄMNA Lennard
0 NAESEN Oliver

7/8, 10K

----------


## Kossu

2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    BARDET Romain -> 2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander (15.)
2000    -    PINOT Thibaut
1500    -    MAS Enric
1000    -    LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - DE GENDT Thomas (7. etapin jälkeen)
500    -    BARGUIL Warren
500    -    BENOOT Tiesj
500    -    MARTIN Guillaume
0    -    TERPSTRA Niki -> 500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał (12.)
0    -    SICARD Romain

3/8 ja 10.000/10.000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	PINOT Thibaut
2.	70	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
3.	50	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
4.	35	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
5.	30	-	BERNAL Egan
6.	25	-	LANDA Mikel
7.	20	-	URÁN Rigoberto
8.	16	-	THOMAS Geraint
9.	13	-	BARGUIL Warren
10.	10	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
11.	7	-	BENNETT George
12.	5	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
13.	3	-	DE PLUS Laurens
14.	2	-	PORTE Richie
15.	1	-	GAUDU David

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	BERNAL Egan
välikiri:	20	-	WELLENS Tim
välikiri:	15	-	GESBERT Élie
välikiri:	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
välikiri:	6	-	CALMEJANE Lilian
välikiri:	4	-	SICARD Romain
välikiri:	2	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GESBERT Élie
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Jumbo-Visma

Tulokset 

1.	290	Vigil Ignis
2.	276	klingsor
3.	254	Paolo
4.	227	Yellow Dreamers
5.	221	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
6.	219	Mansemankelin joukkue
7.	215	maupa
8.	196	töpseli
9.	194	Googol
10.	187	Kossu
11.	184	Tuomo O
12.	183	PK30
13.	178	pulmark
14.	163	JTu
15.	159	Hokku
16.	156	Team CKSG
17.	152	JandoA
18.	142	TetedeCourse
18.	142	Andy & Fränck
20.	131	Frosty
21.	129	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
22.	128	MichRich
23.	115	Cybbe
24.	111	Helmez
25.	107	Salaliittoteoria
26.	100	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
27.	58	JupiteriUkko
28.	45	Team OK
29.	25	Indurain
30.	2	Hukassa ollaan

Tilanne 

1.	1847	Paolo
2.	1738	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1688	pulmark
4.	1680	töpseli
5.	1633	JTu
6.	1557	Googol
7.	1471	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	1428	TetedeCourse
9.	1410	Vigil Ignis
10.	1366	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1317	klingsor
12.	1264	maupa
13.	1235	PK30
14.	1148	Kossu
15.	1102	Team CKSG
16.	1098	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
17.	1096	Tuomo O
18.	1090	Team OK
19.	965	MichRich
20.	912	Hokku
21.	868	JandoA
22.	845	Cybbe
23.	814	Andy & Fränck
24.	805	Hukassa ollaan
25.	798	JupiteriUkko
26.	778	Frosty
27.	757	Salaliittoteoria
28.	706	Helmez
29.	515	Indurain
30.	499	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	YATES Simon
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	LANDA Mikel
4.	35	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
5.	30	-	BERNAL Egan
6.	25	-	KÄMNA Lennard
7.	20	-	THOMAS Geraint
8.	16	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
9.	13	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
10.	10	-	PORTE Richie
11.	7	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
12.	5	-	POELS Wout
13.	3	-	BARGUIL Warren
14.	2	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
15.	1	-	MARTIN Guillaume

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	MATTHEWS Michael
välikiri:	15	-	POLITT Nils
välikiri:	10	-	CARUSO Damiano
välikiri:	6	-	BERNARD Julien
välikiri:	4	-	BILBAO Pello
välikiri:	2	-	SOLER Marc
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	LANDA Mikel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team INEOS

Tulokset 

1.	175	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
2.	153	Vigil Ignis
3.	151	Andy & Fränck
4.	148	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
5.	145	Salaliittoteoria
6.	141	Hokku
6.	141	TetedeCourse
8.	140	Paolo
9.	131	pulmark
10.	127	Googol
11.	119	Tuomo O
12.	114	maupa
13.	110	Yellow Dreamers
13.	110	Mansemankelin joukkue
15.	108	JandoA
16.	93	klingsor
17.	87	töpseli
18.	86	Kossu
18.	86	PK30
18.	86	Frosty
21.	74	Helmez
22.	72	JTu
23.	66	Team OK
24.	58	Indurain
25.	42	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
26.	37	Cybbe
27.	32	Team CKSG
28.	25	Hukassa ollaan
29.	23	JupiteriUkko
30.	17	MichRich

Tilanne 

1.	1987	Paolo
2.	1886	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1819	pulmark
4.	1767	töpseli
5.	1705	JTu
6.	1684	Googol
7.	1581	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	1569	TetedeCourse
9.	1563	Vigil Ignis
10.	1476	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1410	klingsor
12.	1378	maupa
13.	1321	PK30
14.	1234	Kossu
15.	1215	Tuomo O
16.	1156	Team OK
17.	1140	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
18.	1134	Team CKSG
19.	1053	Hokku
20.	982	MichRich
21.	976	JandoA
22.	965	Andy & Fränck
23.	902	Salaliittoteoria
24.	882	Cybbe
25.	864	Frosty
26.	830	Hukassa ollaan
27.	821	JupiteriUkko
28.	780	Helmez
29.	674	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
30.	573	Indurain

----------


## TeroTE

Tarkistatko Googol Team CKSG:n pisteet, kiitos. Pinot oli mukana mulla eilen.

----------


## Googol

Näin oli. Quintana oli itsepäisesti änkenyt joukkueeseen myös vaihdon jälkeen.

----------


## Hokku

3500 THOMAS Geraint
2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 CICCONE Giulio -> 1000 YATES Simon
500 STUYVEN Jasper
0 FRAILE Omar
0 PELLO Bilbao
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 MEURISSE Xandro


10 000/10 000
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## TeroTE

Voihan Fuglsang! Näillä mennään sit loppuun. Tästä ei kyllä jää käteen muuta kuin tuo 2000 extrasaldoa...

Team CKSG

3000 FUGLSANG Jakob --> 1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000 PINOT Thibault
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 FRAILE Omar
0 MEURISSE Xandro
0 DE PLUS Laurens
0 BILBAO Pello

Vaihdot 8/8
Saldo 8000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Jep, hyvin meni taas....

Ulos: 
3000 Fuglsang Jakob
0 King Ben
Sisään: 
2000 Pinot Thibot
1000 Buchmann Emanuel

Team Maitohappo-Banksters nyt:

2000 Pinot Thibot
3500 Thomas Geraint
2000	Alaphilippe Julian
500	Benoot Tiesj
1000 Buchmann Emanuel
500	Barguil Warren
500	Wellens Tim
0	Pöstlberger Lukas
0	Haga Chad
0	Moscon Gianni

----------


## Kossu

2000    -    ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000    -    BARDET Romain -> 2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander (15.) -> 2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven (16.)
2000    -    PINOT Thibaut
1500    -    MAS Enric
1000    -    LAPORTE Christophe -> 500 - DE GENDT Thomas (7. etapin jälkeen)
500    -    BARGUIL Warren
500    -    BENOOT Tiesj
500    -    MARTIN Guillaume
0    -    TERPSTRA Niki -> 500	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michał (12.)
0    -    SICARD Romain

4/8 ja 10.000/10.000

----------


## maupa

Fuglsang -> Kruijswijk

----------


## JupiteriUkko

2500	-	EWAN Caleb		-> 3000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (5)  -> 2000 - QUINTANA Nairo (19)
2000	-	KRISTOFF Alexander	-> 2000 - MATTHEWS Michael (5) -> 1500 - URÁN Rigoberto (14)
1500	-	NIBALI Vincenzo		
1500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro	
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald 	-> 500 - BARGUIL Warren (5)
500	-	CICCONE Giulio		
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas	
500	-	KÜNG Stefan		-> 500 - KELDERMAN Wilco (5) -> 500 - TEUNS Dylan(12) 
0 	- 	LAMPAERT Yves		->0 - MEURISSE Xandro (8) 
0  	- 	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS 	
8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolò
6.	25	-	MATTHEWS Michael
7.	20	-	TRENTIN Matteo
8.	16	-	STUYVEN Jasper
9.	13	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
10.	10	-	PASQUALON Andrea
11.	7	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
12.	5	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
13.	3	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
14.	2	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano
15.	1	-	GREIPEL André

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	BAK Lars Ytting
välikiri:	15	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
välikiri:	10	-	OURSELIN Paul
välikiri:	6	-	WIŚNIOWSKI Łukasz
välikiri:	4	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
välikiri:	2	-	VIVIANI Elia
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	100	Indurain
2.	55	MichRich
3.	51	Frosty
3.	51	Team OK
5.	40	JandoA
5.	40	Hukassa ollaan
7.	23	Kossu
8.	21	Hokku
9.	13	pulmark
10.	10	Salaliittoteoria
10.	10	TetedeCourse
10.	10	Paolo
10.	10	Googol
10.	10	Yellow Dreamers
10.	10	töpseli
16.	8	maupa
17.	5	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
17.	5	Vigil Ignis
17.	5	Andy & Fränck
17.	5	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
17.	5	Mansemankelin joukkue
17.	5	klingsor
17.	5	PK30
17.	5	Helmez
17.	5	JTu
17.	5	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
17.	5	Cybbe
17.	5	Team CKSG
29.	0	Tuomo O
29.	0	JupiteriUkko

Tilanne 

1.	1997	Paolo
2.	1891	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1832	pulmark
4.	1777	töpseli
5.	1710	JTu
6.	1694	Googol
7.	1586	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	1579	TetedeCourse
9.	1568	Vigil Ignis
10.	1486	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1415	klingsor
12.	1386	maupa
13.	1326	PK30
14.	1257	Kossu
15.	1215	Tuomo O
16.	1209	Team CKSG
17.	1207	Team OK
18.	1145	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	1074	Hokku
20.	1037	MichRich
21.	1016	JandoA
22.	970	Andy & Fränck
23.	915	Frosty
24.	912	Salaliittoteoria
25.	887	Cybbe
26.	870	Hukassa ollaan
27.	821	JupiteriUkko
28.	785	Helmez
29.	679	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
30.	673	Indurain

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	TRENTIN Matteo
2.	70	-	ASGREEN Kasper
3.	50	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
4.	35	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
5.	30	-	TEUNS Dylan
6.	25	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
7.	20	-	OSS Daniel
8.	16	-	PÉRICHON Pierre-Luc
9.	13	-	SKUJIŅŠ Toms
10.	10	-	HERRADA Jesús
11.	7	-	CLARKE Simon
12.	5	-	PÖSTLBERGER Lukas
13.	3	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
14.	2	-	LAENGEN Vegard Stake 
15.	1	-	HENAO Sergio

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	TRENTIN Matteo
välikiri:	15	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	10	-	STUYVEN Jasper
välikiri:	6	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	4	-	KING Ben
välikiri:	2	-	SCHÄR Michael
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	TRENTIN Matteo
paras joukkue:	5	-	Trek - Segafredo

Tulokset 

1.	86	Team OK
2.	81	Frosty
2.	81	Vigil Ignis
4.	61	TetedeCourse
4.	61	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
4.	61	klingsor
4.	61	Tuomo O
8.	56	pulmark
9.	50	JupiteriUkko
10.	24	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	22	Googol
12.	19	Hukassa ollaan
13.	15	Indurain
13.	15	Kossu
13.	15	Hokku
13.	15	JTu
17.	10	Salaliittoteoria
17.	10	maupa
17.	10	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
20.	5	MichRich
20.	5	Paolo
20.	5	Yellow Dreamers
20.	5	Andy & Fränck
20.	5	PK30
20.	5	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	5	Team CKSG
27.	3	JandoA
28.	1	Cybbe
29.	0	töpseli
29.	0	Helmez

Tilanne 

1.	2002	Paolo
2.	1952	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1888	pulmark
4.	1777	töpseli
5.	1725	JTu
6.	1716	Googol
7.	1649	Vigil Ignis
8.	1640	TetedeCourse
9.	1610	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	1491	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1476	klingsor
12.	1396	maupa
13.	1331	PK30
14.	1293	Team OK
15.	1276	Tuomo O
16.	1272	Kossu
17.	1214	Team CKSG
18.	1150	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	1089	Hokku
20.	1042	MichRich
21.	1019	JandoA
22.	996	Frosty
23.	975	Andy & Fränck
24.	922	Salaliittoteoria
25.	889	Hukassa ollaan
26.	888	Cybbe
27.	871	JupiteriUkko
28.	785	Helmez
29.	689	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
30.	688	Indurain

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	QUINTANA Nairo
2.	70	-	BARDET Romain
3.	50	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
4.	35	-	KÄMNA Lennard
5.	30	-	CARUSO Damiano
6.	25	-	BENOOT Tiesj
7.	20	-	WOODS Michael
8.	16	-	BERNAL Egan
9.	13	-	PAUWELS Serge
10.	10	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
11.	7	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
12.	5	-	PINOT Thibaut
13.	3	-	THOMAS Geraint
14.	2	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
15.	1	-	URÁN Rigoberto

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	BARDET Romain
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	DE BUYST Jasper
välikiri:	15	-	ARNDT Nikias
välikiri:	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
välikiri:	6	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
välikiri:	4	-	TEUNISSEN Mike
välikiri:	2	-	JUUL-JENSEN Christopher
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	193	Indurain
2.	127	MichRich
3.	72	Team OK
4.	67	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
5.	57	Salaliittoteoria
6.	54	Andy & Fränck
7.	49	TetedeCourse
8.	48	Helmez
9.	45	Googol
10.	44	pulmark
11.	43	Vigil Ignis
12.	42	Kossu
12.	42	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
14.	38	klingsor
14.	38	Tuomo O
16.	37	Cybbe
17.	30	Frosty
18.	25	Hukassa ollaan
19.	24	maupa
19.	24	Team CKSG
21.	23	töpseli
22.	22	PK30
23.	17	Hokku
23.	17	Paolo
25.	12	JTu
25.	12	JandoA
27.	10	Mansemankelin joukkue
27.	10	Yellow Dreamers
29.	6	JupiteriUkko
30.	5	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Tilanne 

1.	2019	Paolo
1.	2019	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	1932	pulmark
4.	1800	töpseli
5.	1761	Googol
6.	1737	JTu
7.	1692	Vigil Ignis
8.	1689	TetedeCourse
9.	1620	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	1514	klingsor
11.	1501	Yellow Dreamers
12.	1420	maupa
13.	1365	Team OK
14.	1353	PK30
15.	1314	Tuomo O
15.	1314	Kossu
17.	1238	Team CKSG
18.	1192	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	1169	MichRich
20.	1106	Hokku
21.	1031	JandoA
22.	1029	Andy & Fränck
23.	1026	Frosty
24.	979	Salaliittoteoria
25.	925	Cybbe
26.	914	Hukassa ollaan
27.	881	Indurain
28.	877	JupiteriUkko
29.	833	Helmez
30.	694	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Jabadabado

Tän päivän antikliimaksin jälkeen näillä Pariisiin.

Ulos:
3500 - THOMAS, Geraint
2000 - PINOT, Thibaut
0 - LAMPAERT, Yves
Sisään:
2500 - EWAN, Caleb
1000 - BUCHMANN, Emanuel
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK, Steven

*Yellow Dreamers*
2500 - EWAN, Caleb
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK, Steven
2000 - ALAPHILIPPE Julian
1000 - BUCHMANN, Emanuel
500 - GALLOPIN, Tony
500 - WELLENS, Tim
500 - BARGUIL, Warren
500 - KWIATKOWSKI, Michał
500 - CICCONE, Giulio
0 - DE PLUS, Laurens

Yhteensä: 10 000/10 000
Vaihdot: 8/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ulos Pinot (2000) - sisään Nairo (2000) (20)

----------


## maupa

Naesen -> Simon Yates

Saa tuo Pinot jäädä tiimiin, kun tulee n. 60 pistettä alkuperäisen ajajan bonusta, jotka ainakin ennen on saanut keskeyttäneistäkin.

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihtoja:

6. 2000	-	PINOT Thibaut -> 1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
7. 0 - MOLARD Rudy -> 500	-	BARGUIL Warren

2000	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
2000	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500	-	LANDA Mikel
1500	-	URÁN Rigoberto
1000	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
500	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
500	-	BENNETT George
500	-	BARGUIL Warren
0 - IZAGUIRRE Gorka
0 - DE PLUS Laurens

----------


## OK93

Jospa viimeinen arpa osuisi: Pinot -> Colbrelli.

4000 SAGAN Peter
1500 COLBRELLI Sonny
1500 LANDA Mikel
1000 BUCHMANN Emanuel
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
0 BILBAO Pello
0 KÄMNA Lennard
0 NAESEN Oliver

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Peesaan OK93:a eli Pinot Sonnyyn.

Team Maitohappo-Banksters lopulta:

1500 Colbrelli Sonny
3500 Thomas Geraint
2000	Alaphilippe Julian
500	Benoot Tiesj
1000 Buchmann Emanuel
500	Barguil Warren
500	Wellens Tim
0	Pöstlberger Lukas
0	Haga Chad
0	Moscon Gianni

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pinot -> Landa

----------


## JTu

Out: Nibali, Bennett 

In: Ewan, Naesen
8/8

----------


## töpseli

Ulos: T. Geraint ja S. Kruiswijk
Sisään: Elia Viviani ja Caleb Evan

3500 T Gerain-----Elia Viviani 3000
1000 Buchmann 
2000 Alaphilippe
2000 Steven Kruiswijk-----Caleb Evan 2500
1500 Rigoberto Uran 
0 Pello Bilbao 
0 Nassen Oliver
0 Valgren Michael
0 Meurisse Xandro
0 Lampaert Yves


Vaihdot 8/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	BERNAL Egan
2.	70	-	YATES Simon
3.	50	-	BARGUIL Warren
4.	35	-	DE PLUS Laurens
5.	30	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	25	-	THOMAS Geraint
7.	20	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
8.	16	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
9.	13	-	URÁN Rigoberto
10.	10	-	LANDA Mikel
11.	7	-	PORTE Richie
12.	5	-	MÜHLBERGER Gregor
13.	3	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
14.	2	-	CARUSO Damiano
15.	1	-	POELS Wout

keltainen paita:	40	-	BERNAL Egan
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
välikiri:	15	-	GALLOPIN Tony
välikiri:	10	-	BARGUIL Warren
välikiri:	6	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
välikiri:	4	-	AMADOR Andrey
välikiri:	2	-	YATES Simon
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team INEOS

Tulokset 

1.	225	Helmez
2.	157	Hokku
3.	145	Team CKSG
3.	145	Paolo
3.	145	Yellow Dreamers
6.	140	PK30
7.	125	Tuomo O
8.	119	Andy & Fränck
9.	115	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
10.	110	pulmark
11.	103	JupiteriUkko
12.	98	Frosty
13.	95	Kossu
13.	95	Mansemankelin joukkue
15.	93	töpseli
16.	88	Vigil Ignis
17.	80	JandoA
18.	77	JTu
18.	77	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
20.	65	Googol
21.	58	Indurain
22.	57	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
23.	53	TetedeCourse
24.	50	maupa
25.	43	klingsor
26.	40	Salaliittoteoria
27.	32	Cybbe
28.	30	Team OK
29.	11	MichRich
30.	7	Hukassa ollaan

Tilanne 

1.	2164	Paolo
2.	2076	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	2042	pulmark
4.	1893	töpseli
5.	1826	Googol
6.	1814	JTu
7.	1780	Vigil Ignis
8.	1742	TetedeCourse
9.	1715	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	1646	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1557	klingsor
12.	1493	PK30
13.	1470	maupa
14.	1439	Tuomo O
15.	1409	Kossu
16.	1395	Team OK
17.	1383	Team CKSG
18.	1307	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	1263	Hokku
20.	1180	MichRich
21.	1148	Andy & Fränck
22.	1124	Frosty
23.	1111	JandoA
24.	1058	Helmez
25.	1019	Salaliittoteoria
26.	980	JupiteriUkko
27.	957	Cybbe
28.	939	Indurain
29.	921	Hukassa ollaan
30.	771	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Tätä ei laskettu etappitulokseksi, joten sijoituspisteet ovat vähän kyseenalaiset, mutta näytetään niitä muuallakin käytetyn.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
3.	50	-	LANDA Mikel
4.	35	-	BERNAL Egan
5.	30	-	THOMAS Geraint
6.	25	-	URÁN Rigoberto
7.	20	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
8.	16	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
9.	13	-	POELS Wout
10.	10	-	QUINTANA Nairo
11.	7	-	BARGUIL Warren
12.	5	-	MÜHLBERGER Gregor
13.	3	-	KÄMNA Lennard
14.	2	-	SOLER Marc
15.	1	-	YATES Adam

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
välikiri:	15	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
välikiri:	10	-	LANDA Mikel
välikiri:	6	-	BERNAL Egan
välikiri:	4	-	THOMAS Geraint
välikiri:	2	-	URÁN Rigoberto
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	269	JupiteriUkko
2.	220	Cybbe
3.	184	JTu
4.	174	Salaliittoteoria
5.	141	TetedeCourse
6.	137	Indurain
7.	135	Vigil Ignis
8.	97	Frosty
8.	97	töpseli
10.	88	Team OK
11.	77	PK30
12.	68	Helmez
13.	61	Paolo
13.	61	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
15.	59	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
16.	57	Tuomo O
17.	54	Hokku
18.	43	Team CKSG
18.	43	Yellow Dreamers
18.	43	Andy & Fränck
18.	43	pulmark
18.	43	klingsor
23.	41	Mansemankelin joukkue
24.	37	Googol
25.	36	maupa
26.	27	JandoA
27.	23	Kossu
28.	20	MichRich
29.	1	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
30.	0	Hukassa ollaan

Tilanne 

1.	2225	Paolo
2.	2135	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	2085	pulmark
4.	1998	JTu
5.	1990	töpseli
6.	1915	Vigil Ignis
7.	1883	TetedeCourse
8.	1863	Googol
9.	1756	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	1689	Yellow Dreamers
11.	1600	klingsor
12.	1570	PK30
13.	1506	maupa
14.	1496	Tuomo O
15.	1483	Team OK
16.	1432	Kossu
17.	1426	Team CKSG
18.	1368	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	1317	Hokku
20.	1249	JupiteriUkko
21.	1221	Frosty
22.	1200	MichRich
23.	1193	Salaliittoteoria
24.	1191	Andy & Fränck
25.	1177	Cybbe
26.	1138	JandoA
27.	1126	Helmez
28.	1076	Indurain
29.	921	Hukassa ollaan
30.	772	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

Jos kukaan ei saisi viimeiseltä etapilta pisteitä ja paitakisojen kärki pysyisi samana, lopputulosten kärki olisi

1.	3406	Vigil Ignis
2.	3397	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	3385	pulmark
4.	3373	Paolo

Muut näyttävät olevan liian kaukana haastamaan, ellei keskeytyksiä tapahdu.

----------


## Googol

Samoilla oletuksilla kuin yllä, paras alkuperäinen kokoonpano oli Paololla, 3326 pistettä. Huonoiten vaihdoissa onnistui Salaliittoteoria, joka näyttäisi menettäneen 643 pistettä alkuperäiseen verrattuna.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Samoilla oletuksilla kuin yllä, paras alkuperäinen kokoonpano oli Paololla, 3326 pistettä. Huonoiten vaihdoissa onnistui Salaliittoteoria, joka näyttäisi menettäneen 643 pistettä alkuperäiseen verrattuna.



Juuri tuolta se on kyllä tuntunutkin.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Vigil Ignis

No voi pimpula Googoli mitkä paineet laitoit. Nyt on mieletön homma potkia tiimiläisiä perseelle ja koittaa motivoida joukkuekisan voittoon, lähtekää hatkaan, KAIKKI.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ja joukkueeseen alussa kuuluneet, mutta pois potkitut, Caleb ja Dylan käänsivät vielä veistä haavassa ottamalla taas kaksoisvoiton....

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
3.	50	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolò
4.	35	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano
5.	30	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
6.	25	-	GREIPEL André
7.	20	-	TRENTIN Matteo
8.	16	-	STUYVEN Jasper
9.	13	-	ARNDT Nikias
10.	10	-	SAGAN Peter
11.	7	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
12.	5	-	HALLER Marco
13.	3	-	PASQUALON Andrea
14.	2	-	SIMON Julien
15.	1	-	HOULE Hugo

keltainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	POLITT Nils
välikiri:	15	-	TRATNIK Jan
välikiri:	10	-	SCULLY Tom
välikiri:	6	-	FRAILE Omar
välikiri:	4	-	DEVENYNS Dries
välikiri:	2	-	DE GENDT Thomas
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	125	töpseli
2.	119	JTu
3.	115	Yellow Dreamers
4.	102	Indurain
5.	98	MichRich
6.	95	Frosty
7.	60	Hukassa ollaan
8.	40	JandoA
9.	37	Hokku
10.	35	Team OK
11.	28	maupa
12.	27	pulmark
13.	23	Mansemankelin joukkue
14.	22	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
14.	22	Googol
14.	22	Kossu
17.	21	Team CKSG
17.	21	Andy & Fränck
19.	20	Salaliittoteoria
19.	20	TetedeCourse
19.	20	Paolo
22.	15	Cybbe
22.	15	Vigil Ignis
22.	15	PK30
22.	15	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
22.	15	klingsor
27.	5	Helmez
27.	5	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
29.	2	JupiteriUkko
30.	0	Tuomo O

Tilanne 

1.	2245	Paolo
2.	2150	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	2117	JTu
4.	2115	töpseli
5.	2112	pulmark
6.	1930	Vigil Ignis
7.	1903	TetedeCourse
8.	1885	Googol
9.	1804	Yellow Dreamers
10.	1779	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	1615	klingsor
12.	1585	PK30
13.	1534	maupa
14.	1518	Team OK
15.	1496	Tuomo O
16.	1454	Kossu
17.	1447	Team CKSG
18.	1390	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	1354	Hokku
20.	1316	Frosty
21.	1298	MichRich
22.	1251	JupiteriUkko
23.	1213	Salaliittoteoria
24.	1212	Andy & Fränck
25.	1192	Cybbe
26.	1178	Indurain
26.	1178	JandoA
28.	1131	Helmez
29.	981	Hukassa ollaan
30.	777	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

20 % BONUS 

1.	259	Frosty
2.	257	MichRich
3.	248	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
4.	232	JandoA
5.	226	Kossu
6.	217	pulmark
7.	210	Vigil Ignis
8.	203	maupa
9.	197	klingsor
10.	194	Hukassa ollaan
11.	189	Indurain
12.	187	Paolo
13.	176	TetedeCourse
14.	160	Yellow Dreamers
14.	160	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
16.	157	Hokku
17.	152	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
18.	150	Team OK
19.	149	Andy & Fränck
20.	145	töpseli
21.	143	Mansemankelin joukkue
22.	140	JTu
22.	140	Googol
24.	135	Team CKSG
25.	134	Helmez
26.	133	JupiteriUkko
27.	124	PK30
28.	93	Tuomo O
29.	61	Salaliittoteoria
30.	15	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	2432	Paolo
2.	2398	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	2329	pulmark
4.	2260	töpseli
5.	2257	JTu
6.	2140	Vigil Ignis
7.	2079	TetedeCourse
8.	2025	Googol
9.	1964	Yellow Dreamers
10.	1922	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	1812	klingsor
12.	1737	maupa
13.	1709	PK30
14.	1680	Kossu
15.	1668	Team OK
16.	1589	Tuomo O
17.	1582	Team CKSG
18.	1575	Frosty
19.	1555	MichRich
20.	1550	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
21.	1511	Hokku
22.	1410	JandoA
23.	1384	JupiteriUkko
24.	1367	Indurain
25.	1361	Andy & Fränck
26.	1274	Salaliittoteoria
27.	1265	Helmez
28.	1207	Cybbe
29.	1175	Hukassa ollaan
30.	929	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

*	JOUKKUEKILPAILU	* 

1.	2	-	Movistar Team
2.	1	-	Trek - Segafredo
3.	1	-	Team INEOS

Tulokset 

1.	105	MichRich
2.	90	JupiteriUkko
3.	61	TetedeCourse
4.	60	Salaliittoteoria
5.	51	Cybbe
6.	47	Tuomo O
7.	42	Frosty
7.	42	maupa
7.	42	Indurain
7.	42	Hokku
11.	41	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	34	Yellow Dreamers
13.	31	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
13.	31	Paolo
13.	31	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
13.	31	JTu
17.	27	Team OK
18.	26	Vigil Ignis
19.	24	PK30
20.	21	Hukassa ollaan
20.	21	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
20.	21	Andy & Fränck
20.	21	Helmez
24.	15	Team CKSG
25.	10	Googol
26.	9	Kossu
27.	8	klingsor
28.	0	JandoA
28.	0	pulmark
28.	0	töpseli

Tilanne 

1.	2463	Paolo
2.	2429	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	2329	pulmark
4.	2288	JTu
5.	2260	töpseli
6.	2166	Vigil Ignis
7.	2140	TetedeCourse
8.	2035	Googol
9.	1998	Yellow Dreamers
10.	1963	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	1820	klingsor
12.	1779	maupa
13.	1733	PK30
14.	1695	Team OK
15.	1689	Kossu
16.	1660	MichRich
17.	1636	Tuomo O
18.	1617	Frosty
19.	1597	Team CKSG
20.	1581	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
21.	1553	Hokku
22.	1474	JupiteriUkko
23.	1410	JandoA
24.	1409	Indurain
25.	1382	Andy & Fränck
26.	1334	Salaliittoteoria
27.	1286	Helmez
28.	1258	Cybbe
29.	1196	Hukassa ollaan
30.	950	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	NUORTEN KILPAILU	* 

1.	5	-	BERNAL Egan
2.	4	-	GAUDU David
3.	3	-	MAS Enric
4.	2	-	DE PLUS Laurens
5.	1	-	MÜHLBERGER Gregor

Tulokset 

1.	200	Helmez
2.	66	Googol
3.	63	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
3.	63	Kossu
5.	42	Frosty
5.	42	Hokku
5.	42	Yellow Dreamers
5.	42	Paolo
5.	42	Vigil Ignis
10.	20	Team CKSG
11.	10	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
12.	0	MichRich
12.	0	JupiteriUkko
12.	0	TetedeCourse
12.	0	Salaliittoteoria
12.	0	Cybbe
12.	0	Tuomo O
12.	0	maupa
12.	0	Indurain
12.	0	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	0	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
12.	0	JTu
12.	0	Team OK
12.	0	PK30
12.	0	Hukassa ollaan
12.	0	Andy & Fränck
12.	0	klingsor
12.	0	JandoA
12.	0	pulmark
12.	0	töpseli

Tilanne 

1.	2505	Paolo
2.	2439	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	2329	pulmark
4.	2288	JTu
5.	2260	töpseli
6.	2208	Vigil Ignis
7.	2140	TetedeCourse
8.	2101	Googol
9.	2040	Yellow Dreamers
10.	1963	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	1820	klingsor
12.	1779	maupa
13.	1752	Kossu
14.	1733	PK30
15.	1695	Team OK
16.	1660	MichRich
17.	1659	Frosty
18.	1636	Tuomo O
19.	1617	Team CKSG
20.	1595	Hokku
21.	1581	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
22.	1486	Helmez
23.	1474	JupiteriUkko
24.	1410	JandoA
25.	1409	Indurain
26.	1382	Andy & Fränck
27.	1334	Salaliittoteoria
28.	1258	Cybbe
29.	1196	Hukassa ollaan
30.	1013	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

*	MÄKIKILPAILU	* 

1.	10	-	BARDET Romain
2.	7	-	BERNAL Egan
3.	5	-	WELLENS Tim
4.	4	-	CARUSO Damiano
5.	3	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
6.	3	-	YATES Simon
7.	2	-	QUINTANA Nairo
8.	2	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
9.	1	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
10.	1	-	LANDA Mikel

Tulokset 

1.	280	Indurain
2.	220	Cybbe
3.	147	Helmez
3.	147	MichRich
5.	107	Yellow Dreamers
6.	105	Mansemankelin joukkue
7.	91	Andy & Fränck
8.	84	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
9.	69	JupiteriUkko
10.	63	Team Ces noms semblent amusants
11.	60	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
12.	50	JTu
13.	47	PK30
14.	34	Vigil Ignis
15.	21	Tuomo O
15.	21	klingsor
17.	18	Hokku
18.	14	TetedeCourse
19.	11	maupa
20.	10	Team CKSG
20.	10	pulmark
22.	9	Salaliittoteoria
23.	6	Team OK
24.	5	Kossu
25.	0	Googol
25.	0	Frosty
25.	0	Paolo
25.	0	Hukassa ollaan
25.	0	JandoA
25.	0	töpseli

Tilanne 

1.	2523	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
2.	2505	Paolo
3.	2339	pulmark
4.	2338	JTu
5.	2260	töpseli
6.	2242	Vigil Ignis
7.	2154	TetedeCourse
8.	2147	Yellow Dreamers
9.	2101	Googol
10.	2068	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	1841	klingsor
12.	1807	MichRich
13.	1790	maupa
14.	1780	PK30
15.	1757	Kossu
16.	1701	Team OK
17.	1689	Indurain
18.	1659	Frosty
19.	1657	Tuomo O
20.	1641	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
21.	1633	Helmez
22.	1627	Team CKSG
23.	1613	Hokku
24.	1543	JupiteriUkko
25.	1478	Cybbe
26.	1473	Andy & Fränck
27.	1410	JandoA
28.	1343	Salaliittoteoria
29.	1196	Hukassa ollaan
30.	1076	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	PISTEKILPAILU	* 

1.	12	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	9	-	EWAN Caleb
3.	7	-	VIVIANI Elia
4.	6	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
5.	5	-	MATTHEWS Michael
6.	4	-	TRENTIN Matteo
7.	3	-	STUYVEN Jasper
8.	2	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
9.	1	-	GROENEWEGEN Dylan
10.	1	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian

Tulokset 

1.	339	Team OK
2.	252	Hukassa ollaan
2.	252	JandoA
4.	189	Indurain
4.	189	pulmark
6.	70	Hokku
7.	63	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
7.	63	Vigil Ignis
7.	63	klingsor
7.	63	TetedeCourse
7.	63	Frosty
12.	57	maupa
13.	42	MichRich
13.	42	Tuomo O
15.	39	Yellow Dreamers
16.	37	töpseli
17.	33	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
18.	30	JTu
19.	21	Mansemankelin joukkue
19.	21	Andy & Fränck
19.	21	PK30
19.	21	Team CKSG
19.	21	Kossu
19.	21	Googol
19.	21	Paolo
26.	17	Cybbe
27.	7	Salaliittoteoria
28.	0	Helmez
28.	0	JupiteriUkko
28.	0	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Tilanne 

1.	2586	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
2.	2528	pulmark
3.	2526	Paolo
4.	2368	JTu
5.	2305	Vigil Ignis
6.	2297	töpseli
7.	2217	TetedeCourse
8.	2186	Yellow Dreamers
9.	2122	Googol
10.	2089	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	2040	Team OK
12.	1904	klingsor
13.	1878	Indurain
14.	1849	MichRich
15.	1847	maupa
16.	1801	PK30
17.	1778	Kossu
18.	1722	Frosty
19.	1699	Tuomo O
20.	1683	Hokku
21.	1674	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
22.	1662	JandoA
23.	1648	Team CKSG
24.	1633	Helmez
25.	1543	JupiteriUkko
26.	1495	Cybbe
27.	1494	Andy & Fränck
28.	1448	Hukassa ollaan
29.	1350	Salaliittoteoria
30.	1076	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

*	KOKONAISKILPAILU	* 

1.	25	-	BERNAL Egan
2.	21	-	THOMAS Geraint
3.	19	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
4.	17	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
5.	15	-	ALAPHILIPPE Julian
6.	14	-	LANDA Mikel
7.	13	-	URÁN Rigoberto
8.	12	-	QUINTANA Nairo
9.	11	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
10.	10	-	BARGUIL Warren
11.	9	-	PORTE Richie
12.	8	-	MARTIN Guillaume
13.	7	-	GAUDU David
14.	6	-	ARU Fabio
15.	5	-	BARDET Romain
16.	4	-	KREUZIGER Roman
17.	3	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
18.	2	-	MARTIN Dan
19.	1	-	LUTSENKO Alexey
20.	1	-	HERRADA Jesús

Tulokset 

1.	1180	Helmez
2.	1119	Vigil Ignis
3.	1004	PK30
4.	983	Andy & Fränck
5.	903	Hokku
6.	882	JTu
7.	879	TetedeCourse
8.	875	Indurain
9.	871	Paolo
10.	868	pulmark
11.	853	Tuomo O
12.	829	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
13.	820	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
14.	818	klingsor
15.	800	Team CKSG
16.	788	Kossu
17.	776	töpseli
18.	756	MichRich
19.	735	Mansemankelin joukkue
20.	693	JandoA
21.	631	maupa
22.	597	Yellow Dreamers
23.	567	Frosty
24.	541	JupiteriUkko
25.	525	Googol
26.	497	Salaliittoteoria
27.	442	Cybbe
28.	237	Team OK
29.	210	Hukassa ollaan
30.	21	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

Lopputulokset 

1.	3424	Vigil Ignis
2.	3415	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
3.	3397	Paolo
4.	3396	pulmark
5.	3250	JTu
6.	3096	TetedeCourse
7.	3073	töpseli
8.	2824	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	2813	Helmez
10.	2805	PK30
11.	2783	Yellow Dreamers
12.	2753	Indurain
13.	2722	klingsor
14.	2647	Googol
15.	2605	MichRich
16.	2586	Hokku
17.	2566	Kossu
18.	2552	Tuomo O
19.	2494	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	2478	maupa
21.	2477	Andy & Fränck
22.	2448	Team CKSG
23.	2355	JandoA
24.	2289	Frosty
25.	2277	Team OK
26.	2084	JupiteriUkko
27.	1937	Cybbe
28.	1847	Salaliittoteoria
29.	1658	Hukassa ollaan
30.	1097	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Googol

Avauskokoonpanojen pisteet (Pinot'n myöhäinen keskeytys aiheutti sen, että pisteet eivät juuri vaihtamalla parantuneet)

1.	3297	JTu
2.	3293	Paolo
3.	3288	S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:
4.	3167	TetedeCourse
5.	3122	töpseli
6.	2991	Vigil Ignis
7.	2948	Yellow Dreamers
8.	2909	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	2841	pulmark
10.	2786	PK30
11.	2763	Salaliittoteoria
12.	2708	Tuomo O
13.	2628	Kossu
14.	2605	MichRich
15.	2493	Indurain
16.	2473	Helmez
17.	2465	klingsor
18.	2444	maupa
19.	2363	Hokku
20.	2355	JandoA
21.	2346	Googol
22.	2302	JupiteriUkko
23.	2289	Frosty
24.	2145	Andy & Fränck
25.	2093	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
26.	2052	Team CKSG
27.	1713	Team OK
28.	1658	Hukassa ollaan
29.	1622	Cybbe
30.	1097	Team Ces noms semblent amusants

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnittelut voittajalle ja kiitokset Googolille jälleen vaivannäöstä pelin eteen, tämä tuo mukavaa lisäjännitettä Tourin seuraamiseen. Ei se näköjään vaihtamalla parantunut, joka tapauksessa tää TdF meni omalta kohdalta paremmin kuin aivan penkin alle mennyt Giro, jospa Vueltassa pääsisi sitten jo TOP5 sijoille.

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Olen onnesta ja yllätyksestä soikea. Kunnonajoitus osui nappiin, mutta silti voitto kovatasoisessa kisassa oli suurensuuri yllätys. Kiitos kaikille ja eteenkin Googolille.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Hyvä kisa - onnea voittajalle ja kiitos kaikille mukana olijoille - kolme vkoa ja Vuelta seuraavana !

----------


## Paolo

Kivaa oli pitää keltaista paitaa, mutta lopussa kävi Alaphilippet kun kovemmat puhalsivat ohi.
Podiumipaikka on silti enemmän kuin surkean Giron jälkeen osasi toivoa.
Kiitos Googol taas järjestämisestä.
Onnea Vigil Ignis!

Hieno kisa, hieno Tour!

----------


## maupa

Kiitokset pelistä taas. Itsellä oli jo 21. tällainen peli ja nyt tuli kaikkein huonoin tulos... Syinä Fuglsangin ja Pinot'n myöhäiset keskeytykset ja hätiköity Barguilin pois vaihtaminen. No, jospa Vueltassa menisi paremmin... Ainakin aiempina vuosina se on onnistunut minulta parhaiten.

----------


## billypilgrim

S.C.d.F.d.L.d.M:n puolesta onnittelut voittajalle ja suuret kiitokset Googolille pelin järjestämisestä. Jännittävää oli loppuun asti ja sopivasti jäi jossiteltavaa. Vigil Ignisin taktiselle nerokkuudelle ja loppusuoran wattituotannolle ei tällä kertaa nyt mahtanut mitään.

----------

